# Uni - who's looking forward to next term?



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've gotten bored with summer hols now.  Just signed up for my classes today (sociology, history, politics) and when I was registering realised I'm really exited about getting back into it


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

If I'm still at uni next term, then I've officially failed, so FUCK THAT.

On the other hand, I might be teaching some HELL YEAH.

e2a: need to get a job first, though, obv.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope you are back in a teaching capacity then.  What would you be teaching? 

I'm gonna need to get some shit part-time job next term, it's the only part I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2012)

No offence-but FUCK OFF I aint even broken up yet!!! Monday and then I have 3 weeks-yeah thats RIGHT 3 WEEKS!! I'm on the verge...get 7 weeks a year and this year its been serious revision and not much holiday really. I'm still gonna have to do stuff this holiday to prepare for going back and actually continuing in 3rd year. 
Rant over -as you were


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> On the other hand, I might be teaching some HELL YEAH.


 


tar1984 said:


> What would you be teaching?


 
Advanced cat herding?



I really must try and make my mind up what to do now I've got the certificate of higher education thing. 

I've found out that the obscure professional qualification I have (that's no longer taken seriously even in the profession it relates to) counts as a degree as far as student finance is concerned, so no loans for a first degree.

  

I'm not sure I can face trying to get on to the postgraduate level.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> No offence-but FUCK OFF I aint even broken up yet!!! Monday and then I have 3 weeks-yeah thats RIGHT 3 WEEKS!! I'm on the verge...get 7 weeks a year and this year its been serious revision and not much holiday really. I'm still gonna have to do stuff this holiday to prepare for going back and actually continuing in 3rd year.
> Rant over -as you were


 
Sorry  what are you studying that is so demanding?


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Advanced cat herding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'd be ideal for cat herding, maybe as some subset of zoology?


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Sorry  what are you studying that is so demanding?


 
Midwifery

Even the nurses get 10 weeks.....


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

I read that as scientology, history, politics.   

I've not chosen anything yet.  It's too hard.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Midwifery
> 
> Even the nurses get 10 weeks.....


 
Sounds hardcore



quimcunx said:


> I read that as scientology, history, politics.
> 
> I've not chosen anything yet. It's too hard.


 
I about had a breakdown last year trying to choose, and _still_ made shit choices.  This year I've gone for the no-fuss 'fuck it that looks interesting enough' approach.  No second guessing.  It is hard though, I hate leaving things out.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I hope you are back in a teaching capacity then. What would you be teaching?


Something on a theme of criminology, though tbf, given my rather eclectic research interests, I could probably be jackbooted into pretty much any sociology department (bleh), a fair swadge of psychology ones, and more than a sprinkling of social work depts.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Something on a theme of criminology, though tbf, given my rather eclectic research interests, I could probably be jackbooted into pretty much any sociology department (bleh), a fair swadge of psychology ones, and more than a sprinkling of social work depts.


 
That's ace, so you'd be like a TA in tutorials?  I've always thought that seems like a sweet job.

Was criminology your major?  I'm just wondering can you do a major but then pursue different interests at postgrad level, because I kind of regret not doing psychology but idk if a sociology honours could have me doing psychology related things postgrad?


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That's ace, so you'd be like a TA in tutorials? I've always thought that seems like a sweet job.


Lecturing / research would be my first choice (lecturing posts are usually lecturing _and _research - teach people _and _boost the dept's research ranking). A bit optimistic, potentially, but comes with an eminently respectable starting salary and I have the right (basic) qualifications. Or will have, once I submit my PhD.

There's also a couple of 1-2yr research fellowships I've got half an eye on. £10k less p/a, but tbf, still £10k more than I've ever earned in my life. And there'd probably / hopefully be a bit of lecturing possible alongside that (with the intention of moving towards lecturing after _that)._


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

Should probably clarify - not all UK degrees have 'majors' 

My UG degree was a mess. Sobered up in Huddersfield and got thrown onto a pig's ear of a self-chosen course called godonlyknowswhat, because they wanted to keep my tuition fees 

My Masters was a straight MPhil in criminological research.

My PhD... erm. Is based in the dept of criminology. But PhDs don't really have 'subjects,' as such. Not... in the way... of it being a 'criminology PhD.' I'll just walk away with a doctorate / PhD. And people who're more interested can look at the title / description of it, and the Institute I was based in, and work out what they think it is / was.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually don't know if my uni does 'majors' either, having never looked that far ahead in my academic plan  We have joint honours and stuff, no idea if we have the major/minor thing or if I've just picked that up off the tv  It's just you seem to have a very broad skillset and I'm wondering how you can teach, say, psychology, if you didn't do undergrad psychology to get a grounding in it. But if you did a pigs-ear course that may explain your having a range of specialist areas.

Sounds great having all these career options anyway.  Academia ftw


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Lecturing / research would be my first choice (lecturing posts are usually lecturing _and _research - teach people _and _boost the dept's research ranking). A bit optimistic, potentially, but comes with an eminently respectable starting salary and I have the right (basic) qualifications. Or will have, once I submit my PhD.
> 
> There's also a couple of 1-2yr research fellowships I've got half an eye on. £10k less p/a, but tbf, still £10k more than I've ever earned in my life. And there'd probably / hopefully be a bit of lecturing possible alongside that (with the intention of moving towards lecturing after _that)._


And where is your draft? I've been waiting to read it with bated breath


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2012)

Soon.... 

Muahahahahhahaha

...really looking forward to it.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Soon....
> 
> Muahahahahhahaha
> 
> ...really looking forward to it.


 
When does your course start?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> When does your course start?


October 1st.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> October 1st.


 
Bloody slacker, I start on 10th September.  Do you have to move for uni, I seem to remember you talking about moving to halls?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Bloody slacker, I start on 10th September. Do you have to move for uni, I seem to remember you talking about moving to halls?


I'm going to be in halls in the week.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm going to be in halls in the week.


 
Enjoy the slamming of fire doors


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty sure I'll get back on the horse when I get back in October. Still need to sort a new primary supervisor, but I've got my motivation back, and a year away from the thesis has made all the inessential bits/thoughts/ideas/delusions fade away. I have a plan now, a workable plan.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Enjoy the slamming of fire doors


I'll get over it. I hear hot water comes out of the actual taps and all sorts. Chances are I will be _their_ noisy neighbour.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm very, very, very excited. I received my Access diploma this morning and I had thought it might feel like an accomplishment when I got it but felt like nothing, I didn't feel very stretched during the course at all but I am now so excited and ready to get my teeth stuck into something I love.
I've started on my reading list already and looking up decent coffee shops in the locality but I've got so much to do before I start that I'm just looking forward to beginning and having this summer finished as its been a bloody stressful one. 
I've got loads of ideas and good intentions of things I want to do with the SU too. And I'm going to join the gym.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'll get over it. I hear hot water comes out of the actual taps and all sorts. Chances are I will be _their_ noisy neighbour.


 
Halls are decent really.  I need to look for private digs this year and it all seems so unpredictable, i miss the safe dependability of uni halls.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've got loads of ideas and good intentions of things I want to do with the SU too. And I'm going to join the gym.


 
I had all these great intentions last term and did FUCK ALL in the end - this term I am _definitely_ joining the gym.  Good luck with your course, you'll love it.  I was the same, didn't find an access course very challenging but really had to apply myself at uni, the quantity of work and pace the course moves at is much greater.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes and no.  Looking forward to learning new things, but it'll be a new course where I don't know anybody and it's going to be intensive as fuck.  I will go from being used to 8 hours contact time a week to 10-4 lectures daily. 

But overall I think it'll be good, just hope the people on the course are nice and I end up with more than two friends.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I had all these great intentions last term and did FUCK ALL in the end - this term I am _definitely_ joining the gym. Good luck with your course, you'll love it. I was the same, didn't find an access course very challenging but really had to apply myself at uni, the quantity of work and pace the course moves at is much greater.


I'm joining the gym for sure - it's all been refitted, beautiful Victorian pool, etc.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm joining the gym for sure - it's all been refitted, beautiful Victorian pool, etc.


 
Uni is the ideal time for joining the gym, you'll be on campus anyway, plenty of spare time, and a membership is usually pretty cheap.  I'm gonna make myself superfit


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Sounds hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> I about had a breakdown last year trying to choose, and _still_ made shit choices. This year I've gone for the no-fuss 'fuck it that looks interesting enough' approach. No second guessing. It is hard though, I hate leaving things out.


 
They all sound interesting!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Uni is the ideal time for joining the gym, you'll be on campus anyway, plenty of spare time, and a membership is usually pretty cheap.  I'm gonna make myself superfit


Precisely. The gym also does Pilates which I've been meaning to do for ages. I completely stopped going to the gym this year as it didn't fit in with my schedule so I'm now going to go thrice weekly. For at least a month


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> They all sound interesting!


 
List your options, we can help


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, we will be oh so helpful.

I just got a letter to say that I don't need to reapply for my scholarship each year (as I thought I would) so now I know I will be able to pay my rent for the next three years. This makes me very happy.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

How is everyones timetable looking?

I have some control over mine (lectures are fixed, but I have a choice of tutorial groups) and got in as soon as registration opened to get the best class times  I've got a chill late-afternoon start on monday, busy tuesday/wednesday, tailing off by thursday, then a free day on friday.

I've also made sure that even on a busy day my classes are just one straight after the next so I have to blitz through a few classes without a break but the actual time I need to be in uni is as short as possible.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, if you had full control over your schedule what would everyone's ideal timetable look like?  I like the idea of stacking all the classes at the beginning of the week and just getting them out the way, then you have all week to work to your own schedule.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2012)

Dunno. Reminds me, I have to sit down and work out which modules I need/want, where they slot in to the week and his much childcare I need to book. 

Ideally, I would like Mondays and Fridays free, can't do anything in Wednesday afternoons as my son has Stuff to do. Ten o'clock starts so I don't need childcare before school, 10:30 actually so I have a coffee after I drop him off... Or maybe some sort of video link so I could just watch it from bed at home. Yes, that would suit me perfectly


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

I got overexcited about signing up for tutorials, went on to moodle and there was a list of tutorial groups on there already, so it looked like we'd just been assigned to groups.  My name wasn't on it at all, so I emailed the course convener to find out why not... then realised it is still displaying the info from last term on the moodle site  Not looking foward to the response to my email


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

i'm quite looking forward to next term, like watching a disaster movie unfold


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I got overexcited about signing up for tutorials, went on to moodle and there was a list of tutorial groups on there already, so it looked like we'd just been assigned to groups. My name wasn't on it at all, so I emailed the course convener to find out why not... then realised it is still displaying the info from last term on the moodle site  Not looking foward to the response to my email


i hope it's not something along the lines of 'you dopey sod'


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope it's not something along the lines of 'you dopey sod'


 
I wouldn't mind that, as long as it isn't really curt and condescending, which is what I fear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I wouldn't mind that, as long as it isn't really curt and condescending, which is what I fear.


i don't think it will be either.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't really get a holiday tbh, I was researching the whole time. I'm looking forward to starting teaching in October though. Although British history 1850-1990 is a terrifyingly huge topic...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think it will be either.


 
Probably not  I can imagine the weary sigh as they read it though 



Pickman's model said:


> i'm quite looking forward to next term, like watching a disaster movie unfold


 
Do you work at a university?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I didn't really get a holiday tbh, I was researching the whole time. I'm looking forward to starting teaching in October though. Although British history 1850-1990 is a terrifyingly huge topic...


try not to cram it all into the first seminar


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Do you work at a university?


not so as you'd notice


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I didn't really get a holiday tbh, I was researching the whole time. I'm looking forward to starting teaching in October though. Although British history 1850-1990 is a terrifyingly huge topic...


 
That's awesome about the teaching.  I am doing american & english history this year, it's always a really interesting subject, we have great tutorials in history.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> try not to cram it all into the first seminar


The first bit is what worries me really as a working knowledge of 20th Britain is necessary for my research, second half of the 19th not so much


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> The first bit is what worries me really as a working knowledge of 20th Britain is necessary for my research, second half of the 19th not so much


just remember that the victorian period divides in two, pre and post 1870s, with the later period becoming recognisably contemporary. take the famous education act as the approximate date for the split, though the death of albert will do almost as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> just remember that the victorian period divides in two, pre and post 1870s, with the later period becoming recognisably contemporary. take the famous education act as the approximate date for the split, though the death of albert will do almost as well.


My brain just converts the 19th century into ... luddites!... chartism!... nothing at all, blablabla... new unionism!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was going to say just blather on about the industrial revolution, then I googled and realised that happened earlier  never mind though your students don't know that!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> The first bit is what worries me really as a working knowledge of 20th Britain is necessary for my research, second half of the 19th not so much


Artichoke's interested in literature from around then.

tbh, pretty much all I hear wrt '1850-1900' is MARK TWAIN. I think.

He was writing around then, wasn't he? He's Artichoke's focal author. She'd kick my arse if I misplaced him by half a century or so.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I was going to say just blather on about the industrial revolution, then I googled and realised that happened earlier  never mind though your students don't know that!


As an experienced educator I know the secret of teaching something of which you have limited knowledge... just do all the reading that your students have been assigned, cause damn sure they won't


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel myself being drawn in to freshers week. Must not get kicked out!  

There's a few big artists later in the week. I accidentally the student union.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I feel myself being drawn in to freshers week. Must not get kicked out!
> 
> There's a few big artists later in the week. I accidentally the student union.


 
Cheap drink at the union 

For freshers week at my uni you had to buy a 'freshers card' for like £40 to get into all the events. You couldn't choose to pay in individually, you needed this card. I was drinking in the union and in the evening when the show was about to start (some band) they chucked out everyone who didn't have a card!


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the new term because it turns my village / town into somewhere with some actual life when 10,000 students descend upon it


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Cheap drink at the union
> 
> For freshers week at my uni you had to buy a 'freshers card' for like £40 to get into all the events. You couldn't choose to pay in individually, you needed this card. I was drinking in the union and in the evening when the show was about to start (some band) they chucked out everyone who didn't have a card!


There's a wristband system but you can pay £5 per event and the big one at the end is an extra £5 anyway.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm starting 'uni' again next term.  *chortle*


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 4, 2012)

I start back 24th of September into my final year and and a hellish first semester. I seem to have a double, half a double, 2 singles and start of my dissertation stuff  however my double module is a debating module so am really looking forward to it. Also quite a way into my research for my dissi and have it planned out so should all be good


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got my welcome pack through for my course. Freshers week is denied to us, lots of sessions on 'getting to know' folk on the course and how to use the library instead. Having already done a degree with this university, I am quite aware how to use the library. Argh.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Just got my welcome pack through for my course. Freshers week is denied to us, lots of sessions on 'getting to know' folk on the course and how to use the library instead. Having already done a degree with this university, I am quite aware how to use the library. Argh.


 
Why is freshers week denied?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Why is freshers week denied?


 
Because every day of it is taken up with introductory sessions and stuff.  Maybe cos it's an MA we don't get the luxury of free pizza and condoms shoved in our faces.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

No condoms?! 

Having to go to intros every day - that sucks!  Ha. I have one single introductory lecture on monday afternoon, and literally nothing else until the next week. But that's the price you pay for doing a fancy MA


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> No condoms?!
> 
> Having to go to intros every day - that sucks!  Ha. I have one single introductory lecture on monday afternoon, and literally nothing else until the next week. But that's the price you pay for doing a fancy MA


 
Hah.   It's the price you pay for social work, I guess it's going to involve a lot of group work so they want us to know everybody quite well, which is fair enough.  It's just going to be a right pain sitting through all the 'and this is how you search for a book' as I know the uni system already. 

Whatever will I do without my free condoms.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Just got my welcome pack through for my course. Freshers week is denied to us, lots of sessions on 'getting to know' folk on the course and how to use the library instead. Having already done a degree with this university, I am quite aware how to use the library. Argh.


How is it denied? You aren't allowed, or you have to do classes as well?

We've got a compulsory academic timetable as well as the loads of partying available for ours - I think they're hoping it will give the n00bs a chance to work out that they can't party every night and do their degree. The academic timetable is mainly shit like speeches, meet your tutors, etc. Could be worse - the Opthamology students get to spend the whole of Thursday getting retinal scans and the whole of Friday learning to use the library.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> How is it denied? You aren't allowed, or you have to do classes as well?
> 
> We've got a compulsory academic timetable as well as the loads of partying available for ours - I think they're hoping it will give the n00bs a chance to work out that they can't party every night and do their degree.


 
It's all filled up with introductory sessions.  Unless the introductory week is the week before Freshers week, which is a possibility I suppose.  

I don't mind really, but I fancied a mooch about the societies fair, see what mad and ridiculous societies we have this year.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It's all filled up with introductory sessions. Unless the introductory week is the week before Freshers week, which is a possibility I suppose.
> 
> I don't mind really, but I fancied a mooch about the societies fair, see what mad and ridiculous societies we have this year.


Are you sure there isn't a time slot for the Students Union fair etc? There is on mine. 

I can see that timetables could vary a lot depending on what course you are doing but most uni's still think it's important to get acclimatised. Were are you studying? Where I am going much of the freshers week stuff is in the evenings anyway, and the good stuff is the Friday and Saturday at the end of the week.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Are you sure there isn't a time slot for the Students Union fair etc? There is on mine.
> 
> I can see that timetables could vary a lot depending on what course you are doing but most uni's still think it's important to get acclimatised. Were are you studying? Where I am going much of the freshers week stuff is in the evenings anyway, and the good stuff is the Friday and Saturday at the end of the week.


 
Uni of Birmingham.  Friday doesn't have anything timetabled so I'm guessing we get that day to have a look around. 

I don't really mind, this is my fourth year at the uni, but feel a bit sorry for the new lot.  Although I think the course traditionally has a high intake of much older students, so maybe they aren't so bothered about joining Indie Soc.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just checked, once again my uni is doing a freshers pass for £40.  Without it you are excluded from most events, what a rip-off.  I'll go to freshers fair on the monday but otherwise fuck all.  I would like to join some cool societies though.  I am in the history society already but last event they had was going to a screening of 'mullholland drive' so I was all like NOPE, too arty and boring


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Uni of Birmingham. Friday doesn't have anything timetabled so I'm guessing we get that day to have a look around.
> 
> I don't really mind, this is my fourth year at the uni, but feel a bit sorry for the new lot. Although I think the course traditionally has a high intake of much older students, so maybe they aren't so bothered about joining Indie Soc.


TBF at Aston the thing I'm looking forwards to the most isn't part of freshers week per se, but is the welcome back party on the Saturday which is open to all years. Is there nothing like that at all? We're getting DJ Yoda - you poshos will probably be stuck with a string quartet.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF at Aston the thing I'm looking forwards to the most isn't part of freshers week per se, but is the welcome back party on the Saturday which is open to all years. Is there nothing like that at all? We're getting DJ Yoda - you poshos will probably be stuck with a string quartet.


 
The year I started we had Westwood DJ the Freshers Ball (didn't actually go to it though).  There's Fab, which is the uni's weekly club night, that's probably the only thing that's geared for all the year groups.  You can buy 'refreshers' tickets which gets you access to the freshers nights out as a returning student I believe.

I dunno, I'm not really into it anymore. A night out with a bunch of irritating 18 year olds who can't hold their drink is not my idea of fun.  Enjoy being puked on though.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The year I started we had Westwood DJ the Freshers Ball (didn't actually go to it though). There's Fab, which is the uni's weekly club night, that's probably the only thing that's geared for all the year groups. You can buy 'refreshers' tickets which gets you access to the freshers nights out as a returning student I believe.
> 
> I dunno, I'm not really into it anymore. A night out with a bunch of irritating 18 year olds who can't hold their drink is not my idea of fun. Enjoy being puked on though.


Lol, Westwood. 

We've got Ms Dynamite the night before and all.

Someone on the student forum who clearly doesn't realise my age was saying 'you never know, maybe you'll like a pub crawl followed by UV bubble popping'. Nah mate, I know.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have Tim Westwood too, clearly a student fav 

Today I have a busy day of packing all my stuff up - leaving friday morning yessss


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:
			
		

> We have Tim Westwood too, clearly a student fav
> 
> Today I have a busy day of packing all my stuff up - leaving friday morning yessss



Will have to have a brummy urbs meet some time after i get paid.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought Tar was in Scotland?  Not that Tar can't come down for a meet, like.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2012)

I enroll next Monday  Squeeeeee!
None of my closest mates from access are coming but there are three girls I know who I can share fag breaks with etc and one of them is very lovely and has offered me a lift to enroll  The other two are ok for a chat but are very sorta cliquey and bitchy so not my cuppa tea overall. Think I am starting proper in about 2-3 weeks. They have proper fucked about with my application so I still haven't recieved all the stuff everyone else got 2 months ago and don't even know what day they want me in  Going to try ringing them tomorrow.

I am looking forward to buying stationery


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

I am going to get myself a new bag, Clair.   It's well exciting.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2012)

I have seen a bag I like too...I seem to have the fashion sense of a 14 year old emo boy though  It has a rib cage on the back and a skull on the rucksack flap and is aces  Also pens, pens, pens, pencil case, paper Mmm and folders and polly pockets and dividers


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw yeah, stationary  I have my own method for stationary which would be too boring to describe, but I look forward to buying all the right things and being all organised 



stuff_it said:


> Will have to have a brummy urbs meet some time after i get paid.


 
I saw this post, thought I was being invited to a meet, then put 2+2 together and realised since you and purenarcotic both study in birmingham it was meant for her, not me. You have built up then dashed my hopes today


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> polly pockets


 
Far superior to the overly bulky ring binder


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Aw yeah, stationary  I have my own method for stationary which would be too boring to describe, but I look forward to buying all the right things and being all organised


You made me doubt my spelling of stationery  *low spelling self esteem


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dammit I try so hard to spell everything correctly


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Aw yeah, stationary  I have my own method for stationary which would be too boring to describe, but I look forward to buying all the right things and being all organised
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this post, thought I was being invited to a meet, then put 2+2 together and realised since you and purenarcotic both study in birmingham it was meant for her, not me. You have built up then dashed my hopes today


Whufu? Of course it's for you as well. 





tar1984 said:


> Dammit I try so hard to spell everything correctly


Chrome + spellcheck.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2012)

I had 3 weeks off-had a melt down in the first week and by the beginning of the third week I had relaxed. Started back on Monday gone,loads to do but feeling focused but shattered.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got my advance ticket for DJ Yoda.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

I go back tomorrow. Basically I have a weekend to doss about, one lecture on monday which is the day I get my loan, then another whole week to doss about.  

I hope my flatmate does't move in straight away so I can play guitar loud for a week and not worry about annoying anyone.  Failing that I hope our rooms are far apart so the poor sucker doesn't get too annoyed by my dulcet strummings.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I go back tomorrow. Basically I have a weekend to doss about, one lecture on monday which is the day I get my loan, then another whole week to doss about.
> 
> I hope my flatmate does't move in straight away so I can play guitar loud for a week and not worry about annoying anyone. Failing that I hope our rooms are far apart so the poor sucker doesn't get too annoyed by my dulcet strummings.


Apparently I'm not allowed to play music loud enough to be heard outside my room, lol.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Apparently I'm not allowed to play music loud enough to be heard outside my room, lol.


 
Fuck the police


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fuck the police


I'm planning on sticking to the noise complaints regulations for houses - no loud music between 11pm and 7am (well probably 8am for the lazy feckers).


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 10, 2012)

Enrolled  
Was weirdly nervous, even though I had no need to be. Yet again I am pulling a stupid face in the photo heh. Went to see the student finance dude aswell and all is on schedule there. Waaaaah! I honestly can't believe I am finally here, feels like a dream.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 10, 2012)

I warden at one of the halls of residence at my uni and the first resident arrives tonight! freshers begins Saturday but I have already enrolled through PIP so all is good 

ETA: shit, a week left to get a shit load more research done for my dissertation.......... bollocks! I still have 5 years to look at.......


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2012)

Bought lots of new clothes and shoes today in preparation.  Quite excited now.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

My flatmate turned up today, I was slightly miffed because I hoped i'd have the place to myself.  But some bonus points:

He seems pretty sound
He is doing the same course as me one year ahead so I can use his textbook
He goes back home every weekend for work, so I can play guitar to my hearts content at weekends


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think it will really sink in until my loan clears into my bank. Keep expecting someone to tell me they've made a mistake and tis not me starting uni after all.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 10, 2012)

Me! 
I was supposed to have officially graduated a few weeks ago, but have decided to take one more class they just started offering as I think it will really help my career. 
Really looking forward to the extremely light work load after working my bum off all this time, and the fact that it extends my job-searching time from now until December.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got a gym membership today, £50 for the whole year, just need to buy some gym shorts.

Also got stationary!  I still have staplers etc from last year so it was just the basics - i got:

3 of these (one per subject) for notes and coursework







3 of these (one per subject) for handouts, literature, reading material, basically everything you accumulate





Pair these together and you're set.  You can even put your notepad inside the zipbag.  That's my method, it is much easier than using ringbinder style folders (which I tried in first term) because they are so bulky in your bag. 

Also a got a pack of pens and some post-it notes


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I don't think it will really sink in until my loan clears into my bank. Keep expecting someone to tell me they've made a mistake and tis not me starting uni after all.


 
It's not a bloody mistake


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2012)

Only £50?  You lucky bugger, for gym and swim it's 228 for the year, gym was 100 and something I think.  

I have no money for stationary at the moment.   Thank god it's my birthday on Thursday.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2012)

Those Oxford notepads with the dividers are boss. I fucking love them I do.

My gym is £158 for gym and swim for the academic year, and the whole place was re-done last year.

*smug*


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Only £50? You lucky bugger, for gym and swim it's 228 for the year, gym was 100 and something I think.
> 
> I have no money for stationary at the moment.  Thank god it's my birthday on Thursday.


 
Gym, swimming and most of the classes (karate, circuit training, etc) 

Birthday stationary!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Those Oxford notepads with the dividers are boss


 
Mines don't have dividers


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 10, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Mines don't have dividers




The ones to look out for are the Project Books. They have moveable dividers and a handy A4 pocket. Not cheap, but you can write on both sides in pen to make up for it as nice thick paper.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Gym, swimming and most of the classes (karate, circuit training, etc)
> 
> Birthday stationary!


 
Birthday money to pay for the clothes.  Then I'll be able to buy stationary.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The ones to look out for are the Project Books. They have moveable dividers and a handy A4 pocket. Not cheap, but you can write on both sides in pen to make up for it as nice thick paper.


Oxford pads, too. Often on offer at sbury's. The paper beats the crap outta pucka. 

And for printing, IMO Tesco 90gsm (£4.25/500 sheets) is pretty unbeatable. It's a decent thickness, and a fair bite cheaper than most other 90gsm. Very much better than standard copier paper, IMO.

I've got 4 reams upstairs. And 1.5 reams of Tesco 100gsm, for final printing, too


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 10, 2012)

I only ever use the Oxford note pads. Have the project book for my dissi notes


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 10, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> I only ever use the Oxford note pads. Have the project book for my dissi notes


I bought 12 a5s last time they were Bogof @ sbury's 

Artichoke lives off them, too


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to hear everyone else's stationary setup.  The oxford notepads are clearly popular, but what other things are people using?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2012)

I expect I'll be using whatever is cheapest in Rymans, which is the on campus stationer that gives you a nice discount.  I expect I will buy a pack of cheap pens and promptly lose them within the first week.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 10, 2012)

ive used oxford pads throughout as you can write on both sides and they are perforated. I tend to just use the one pad per semester but each module has it's own plastic wallet with the module number and name written on it. My pencil case has some coloured biros in for when I need to section stuff off

I also have a pink wallet that I use to put completed essays in


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a pretty poor comment on the state of modern stationery that "you can write on both sides of the page" has become a selling point.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember when recycled paper pads were brown paper and terrible quality; you couldn't write on it with ink pen because it just seeped through several pages.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 10, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I remember when recycled paper pads were brown paper and terrible quality; you couldn't write on it with ink pen because it just seeped through several pages.


I remember that too. Now, the Oxford recycled is better than a lot of "premium" notebooks (Moleskine ahem). There are fountain pen inks that will write on any cheap paper but why should we put up with crappy feathering stuff that still costs noticeable amounts of money, anyway?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh I just buy the cheapest stuff available  I will be be doing pound shops and wilkinsons. Can't wait  Will get the most childish pencil case I can find (for a boy heh)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 10, 2012)

I think poundland have a ben10 one


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I want to hear everyone else's stationary setup. The oxford notepads are clearly popular, but what other things are people using?


So are they paying when they say they will? 

Just looked at my bank balance.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> So are they paying when they say they will?
> 
> Just looked at my bank balance.


 
Who, the student loans company?  Yes I got my payments on the day they were due.  My whole finance application is processed by SAAS though, dunno if that makes a difference.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Who, the student loans company? Yes I got my payments on the day they were due. My whole finance application is processed by SAAS though, dunno if that makes a difference.


*worries*

TBF I got my application in months ago as it was an unconditional firm offer, so should be just fine.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> *worries*
> 
> TBF I got my application in months ago as it was an unconditional firm offer, so should be just fine.


 
When is it due?  Come to think of it I got a separate letter from the SLC so they did handle the application, payment were all on time last year and this year so far.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I remember that too. Now, the Oxford recycled is better than a lot of "premium" notebooks (Moleskine ahem). There are fountain pen inks that will write on any cheap paper but why should we put up with crappy feathering stuff that still costs noticeable amounts of money, anyway?


We, the fountain-pen-using community... 

I'm guessing that isn't a particular worry for most pad makers, tbf.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

Just done my budget, thank fuck I don't eat much!

I've already started hoarding pulses.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 11, 2012)

it tends to get paid in about 4 days after registration in the first year then on the first day of lectures. Well that's been the case for me


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought a box of pens and two pads of recycled paper. Wasn't very exciting but I did use them to draw my postcards 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-exchange-round-2.298405/page-3#post-11508628.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> *worries*
> 
> TBF I got my application in months ago as it was an unconditional firm offer, so should be just fine.


 

You'll be fine, I always had everything paid on time, usually earlier than everybody else, because my application went in so early.  

They usually text you to tell you the date they'll pay your money; it is usually not freshers week, they'll usually do it the day you start lectures.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> You'll be fine, I always had everything paid on time, usually earlier than everybody else, because my application went in so early.
> 
> They usually text you to tell you the date they'll pay your money; it is usually not freshers week, they'll usually do it the day you start lectures.


They claim that it will be the 1st day of Freshers week.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> They claim that it will be the 1st day of Freshers week.


 
Maybe they do it different for different unis?  I dunno; are you going to be starting lectures during freshers week?  That may make the difference; there were no lectures on my course during freshers week so our loans weren't paid in till we started lectures. 

If you've got anything timetabled for freshers week they'll probably pay it in during it.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Maybe they do it different for different unis? I dunno; are you going to be starting lectures during freshers week? That may make the difference; there were no lectures on my course during freshers week so our loans weren't paid in till we started lectures.
> 
> If you've got anything timetabled for freshers week they'll probably pay it in during it.


I've been told I should get paid at the start of Freshers week, before enrolment. 

There are compulsory things on the timetable from Monday, it's categorised as academic even though the only thing by subject is meeting your tutor and enrolment.

If I get stuck I know someone who owes me £50, and my mum would probably lend me £50 as well...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

You'll get the money stuff_it.  Almost certainly you'll get it on time, they aren't really in the habit of fucking up that much imo.  I've never had a problem.  

I bought shorts, t-shirt & trainers for today for the gym  trainers were only £8 from tesco.  Also got my new headphones and microphone delivered.  Which means of course rather than going to the gym I have just been pissing about with the mic and listening to my music collection through the new headphones  everything sounds awesome though!

I'm going to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 11, 2012)

I've just checked through all my paperwork for my student finance and all of it has been paid on first day of lectures. As said above, you normally get a text saying it will be paid tomorrow. They won't pay before you register as they need to know you are there


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

Luckily the couple of weeks wages I got in the summer has soaked up most of the early term consumerism splurge, so my loan is largely untouched


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> You'll get the money stuff_it. Almost certainly you'll get it on time, they aren't really in the habit of fucking up that much imo. I've never had a problem.
> 
> I bought shorts, t-shirt & trainers for today for the gym  trainers were only £8 from tesco. Also got my new headphones and microphone delivered. Which means of course rather than going to the gym I have just been pissing about with the mic and listening to my music collection through the new headphones  everything sounds awesome though!
> 
> I'm going to the gym tomorrow.


I need headphones, some trainers, and my teeth cleaned. More money... *sigh*


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Luckily the couple of weeks wages I got in the summer has soaked up most of the early term consumerism splurge, so my loan is largely untouched


I remember 'work', it happened to me a while ago though.

Nearly brassic from this car insurance excess.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

Try not to stress too much.  It's a stressful time and all but soon you'll have your funding and everything will be sweet.

I quit a job to go to uni... sometimes I almost regret that


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 15, 2012)

Students. Tsk


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so pleased to be up early today because it's a nice day, and I have some lectures, and I am looking forwards to all of them.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

Panic mode.



Need to go get my teeth cleaned.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go get my teeth cleaned.


 
What day do you start?  Don't panic you'll be fine, the nerves will probably vanish on your first day, it's just the anticipation.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:
			
		

> What day do you start?  Don't panic you'll be fine, the nerves will probably vanish on your first day, it's just the anticipation.



Move in next weekend.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 18, 2012)

will all be fine 

decent haul from freshers fair this year, Rymans as usual a very decent goodie bag


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> will all be fine
> 
> decent haul from freshers fair this year, Rymans as usual a very decent goodie bag


I will keep an eye out for the Rymans stall then!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

Knock em dead stuff_it

Not literally of course, we don't want any deaths on our hands.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Knock em dead stuff_it
> 
> Not literally of course, we don't want any deaths on our hands.


No, I'm trying to save the deaths until I'm qualified...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No, I'm trying to save the deaths until I'm qualified...


 
Be extra careful designing bridges


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Be extra careful designing bridges


That's civil engineering, really dull. My mistakes will explode and shit.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have my first 'work' of the term (other than just sitting in lectures).  Tutorial prep, hurrah, now I really feel like the term has started.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's civil engineering, really dull. My mistakes will explode and shit.


 
What sort are you doing?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> What sort are you doing?


Mechanical. 

And oi!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Mechanical.
> 
> And oi!


 
I wasn't taking the piss  you'll be an awesome engineer.  Just when you mentioned explosions I was thinking well that sounds dangerous.  Nothing on my course explodes, it's just books


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I wasn't taking the piss  you'll be an awesome engineer. Just when you mentioned explosions I was thinking well that sounds dangerous. Nothing on my course explodes, it's just books


I'm not doing chemical engineering! 

In fact I know someone (a research chemist) who *allegedly* can't get work in the UK any more after messing up at work and making the whole labs too toxic to enter for years.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 18, 2012)

First year in four that I'm not a student, jealous of this thread right now.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> First year in four that I'm not a student, jealous of this thread right now.


TBH I'm already wondering how far I can go without getting kicked out. 

I already have some ideas, first uni - then the rest of the world.

Muahahah....


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBH I'm already wondering how far I can go without getting kicked out.


 
Pretty bloody far if my time at uni is anything to go by. My fave was blowing your loan in weeks then claiming hardship fund, never failed me that. 

Or having an average attendance of around 40%.


----------



## toggle (Sep 18, 2012)

induction day thursday.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Pretty bloody far if my time at uni is anything to go by. My fave was blowing your loan in weeks then claiming hardship fund, never failed me that.
> 
> Or having an average attendance of around 40%.


Actually I was considering attacking flying a swarm of miniature quadrotors out of my bedroom window and stuff like that. I'm guessing they won't let me start an Epic Trolling Society or similar though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2012)

Yesterday was a bit shit but today was much better.  Feel like I'm getting to know people a little bit more now and now all the silly 'getting to know people' activities are over it's meeting the unions and panels with senior practitioners so interesting stuff for the next few days. 

Dunno if I'll make any proper friends, but at least I don't feel completely isolated.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Yesterday was a bit shit but today was much better. Feel like I'm getting to know people a little bit more now and now all the silly 'getting to know people' activities are over it's meeting the unions and panels with senior practitioners so interesting stuff for the next few days.
> 
> Dunno if I'll make any proper friends, but at least I don't feel completely isolated.


I should warn you now, I'm a really really bad influence.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 18, 2012)

Had my orientation at Birkbeck today  *Must learn how to be punctual and organised, must learn how to be punctual and organised*


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2012)

Induction today, enrollment tomorrow. Back in education after 7 years out, looking forward to it but apprehensive at the same time.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 19, 2012)

Have sorted the after school club for the kids, made me pay a few weeks in advance grr...but it's done. Money worries and pain have kinda overtaken my nerves about uni right now, but it's still bubbling under the surface. Tomorrow is prob just going to be loads of introductions and wandering about I'd imagine. I will be glad to see my timetable and to try to start as I mean to go on re: being organised with folders etc. As it's a part time course, they won't be stamping my student finance forms till the course has started. I hope to get in to see the finance dude early cos it would ease a lot of my worries to know when I might have some cash coming in.

I didn't end up buying myself a pencil case, my daughter got a new one instead and I got her old one. She is happy  I have redyed my hair pink cos I realised I might have to calm down my hair in the second and third years due to being on supervised placements.  I am going to have to masquerade as an adult soon guys! 

I need a hug.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 19, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Have sorted the after school club for the kids, made me pay a few weeks in advance grr...but it's done. Money worries and pain have kinda overtaken my nerves about uni right now, but it's still bubbling under the surface. Tomorrow is prob just going to be loads of introductions and wandering about I'd imagine. I will be glad to see my timetable and to try to start as I mean to go on re: being organised with folders etc. As it's a part time course, they won't be stamping my student finance forms till the course has started. I hope to get in to see the finance dude early cos it would ease a lot of my worries to know when I might have some cash coming in.
> 
> I didn't end up buying myself a pencil case, my daughter got a new one instead and I got her old one. She is happy  I have redyed my hair pink cos I realised I might have to calm down my hair in the second and third years due to being on supervised placements.  I am going to have to masquerade as an adult soon guys!
> 
> I need a hug.


 
Best of luck for tomorrow clair. If you are worried about finances check if your uni has some sort of discretionary fund, apparently they can be really generous with these. A guy on my course applied last year and got nearly a grand  You can usually apply right at the start of the course. ((hugs for pretend adults))


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks tar  I might do that! Also going to ask about childcare bursary because it's £30 a month for each kid just to stay at school an extra fricking hour


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

Shit just got real - I've paid for my internet.



Just going through all my possessions trying to downsize a bit before I go. Believe it or not living in a tiny space hasn't in fact stopped me accruing a fuckton of stuff that I don't need.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 19, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Thanks tar  I might do that! Also going to ask about childcare bursary because it's £30 a month for each kid just to stay at school an extra fricking hour


 
Definitely do that, any financial help at all just apply for everything.  The worst they can do is say no.



stuff_it said:


> Shit just got real - I've paid for my internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Just going through all my possessions trying to downsize a bit before I go. Believe it or not living in a tiny space hasn't in fact stopped me accruing a fuckton of stuff that I don't need.


 
I had the same problem, fucking bags of possessions.  And that is it whittled down to the things I couldn't bear to throw away or leave.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Definitely do that, any financial help at all just apply for everything. The worst they can do is say no.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem, fucking bags of possessions. And that is it whittled down to the things I couldn't bear to throw away or leave.


I've thrown out bags and bags of old paperwork, loads of it advertising shizzle from the bank, old dole letters, reciepts for stuff that's well out of warranty, etc. Also an epic amount of empty packaging.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Have sorted the after school club for the kids, made me pay a few weeks in advance grr...but it's done. Money worries and pain have kinda overtaken my nerves about uni right now, but it's still bubbling under the surface. Tomorrow is prob just going to be loads of introductions and wandering about I'd imagine. I will be glad to see my timetable and to try to start as I mean to go on re: being organised with folders etc. As it's a part time course, they won't be stamping my student finance forms till the course has started. I hope to get in to see the finance dude early cos it would ease a lot of my worries to know when I might have some cash coming in.
> 
> I didn't end up buying myself a pencil case, my daughter got a new one instead and I got her old one. She is happy  I have redyed my hair pink cos I realised I might have to calm down my hair in the second and third years due to being on supervised placements.  I am going to have to masquerade as an adult soon guys!
> 
> I need a hug.


 
You're going to uni! That's great  Is that the course you initially applied for? 

Have a hug (((clair)))


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I've thrown out bags and bags of old paperwork, loads of it advertising shizzle from the bank, old dole letters, reciepts for stuff that's well out of warranty, etc. Also an epic amount of empty packaging.


 
You get a wee trip down memory lane looking through all that stuff


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> You get a wee trip down memory lane looking through all that stuff


No. This is all recent-ish. I don't keep stuff long enough for it to be memory lane time.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> You're going to uni! That's great  Is that the course you initially applied for?
> 
> Have a hug (((clair)))


Yes!  I am happy about it really heh

Thank you 
Just packed my bag and about to have a bath and try try try to have a reasonably early night


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2012)

Bring my own cos I like weird milk and use xylitol and like my coffee mega strong. Also pay #1.50 a month cos its handy if I cant be arsed to bring my own or am skint.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Bring my own cos I like weird milk and use xylitol and like my coffee mega strong. Also pay #1.50 a month cos its handy if I cant be arsed to bring my own or am skint.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


>


whats confusing you?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok ok wrong thread........look I did a 12 hr night shift last night......


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Ok ok wrong thread........look I did a 12 hr night shift last night......


...sponsored by coffee, I take it.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

Packing is taking forever.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 19, 2012)

clair, i _think_ you can get extra tax credits and cash for the kids from uni. I may be wrong but im sure you can..... I will consult my sources.....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 19, 2012)

source: direct.gov.uk


> *Childcare*
> 
> Most universities and colleges offer some form of childcare provision. These can include creches, out-of-school clubs, toy libraries and holiday playschemes. Contact your university or college for information.
> *Find a childcare provider*
> ...


 
so, go see your finance office at uni see what they can offer. They may offer you a bursary and/or other financial help


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

I have discovered a lifetime supply of cheap socks and tampons whilst going through all my stuff.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 19, 2012)

bonus!


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 20, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yes!  I am happy about it really heh
> 
> Thank you
> Just packed my bag and about to have a bath and try try try to have a reasonably early night


Good luck tomorrow


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2012)

just what i needed before my start, the fucking rampaging shits. so dehydrated, can't sleep and i'm supposed to be bloody driving in to plymouth for 9am. fucking fed up, but then considering i work with mouldy shit 40 or so hours a week, it's not a supprise this has happened.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> just what i needed before my start, the fucking rampaging shits. so dehydrated, can't sleep and i'm supposed to be bloody driving in to plymouth for 9am. fucking fed up, but then considering i work with mouldy shit 40 or so hours a week, it's not a supprise this has happened.


 
I always imagine historical research to involve a lot of time with dusty mouldy books.  I never considered the health implications before though


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2012)

i work for an event hire/marquee company, washing up. today's crockery had been sitting for 10 days before it was washed.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol.  I worked in a kitchen in the summer, I'm pretty sure they are not supposed to leave it that long.


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2012)

fucking stank in there today, i'll tell ya, mountain of mouldy shit, and half the stuff sitting in there when i left will be my problem on friday. fucking love my job, i do.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2012)

Ugh that's horrid toggle ((hugs))

Well the day is here....best go crack the whip and make sure the kids are dressing, gotta leave in half hour  Eeeek


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you have a great day


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww they were all dressed and had their shoes on....bless em


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Aww they were all dressed and had their shoes on....bless em


That's really sweet.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Aww they were all dressed and had their shoes on....bless em


Helpful supportive loved ones - you are indeed very lucky.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 20, 2012)

Not me.

That's fortunate then as I finish my degree in 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm getting all excited now!


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2012)

i'm fucking bored now. so far, wihs i hadn't bothered with today. into days are shit


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 20, 2012)

1st lecture of year three 9am monday......


----------



## Belushi (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck freshers! Hope you all have as a great a time as I did at University!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2012)

It was a long day, quite boring, very nerve wracking...but it's done  I was paired with a young, very straight, church going woman and I think my t shirt might have offended her  (it has a picture of a skeleton praying on) Soo err ooops...it was clean, I don't put much thought into my outfits  But apart from that I don't think I made too bad a first impression on anyone. The girl I got the lift with is lovely and we had a good laugh on our journey home which is important. Yet again there are only two guys on the course, which is a shame cos I tend to get on easier with guys as a rule, but everyone seemed nice, including the lecturers 
Looking forward to being challenged mentally again......woop de woooo Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 20, 2012)

Stuck in enrollment for 3 hours! By the time we got to the freshers fare almost all the stands had packed up and gone home. Still managed to sign up to the bowling and indoor climbing clubs though.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm nearly all set for invasion of the onesie snatchers, aka 'Freshers Week'.

Actually that would make an awesome costume if I was fool enough to wear one. Zombie onesie wearer shuffling about going 'fuuuuuuur' 'fuuuuuuuur'.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 20, 2012)

Starting to worry about money and not sleeping very much. Yeah, I feel like a student again.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 21, 2012)

Went out for a celebratory dinner. Now I'm drunk as fuck. 

\o/


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 22, 2012)

And they've paid my loan before face to face enrolment and a day before the date on the letter. Huzzah!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 22, 2012)

They didn't pay my fucking loan *sulks*


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> They didn't pay my fucking loan *sulks*


TBF I applied about two months before A level results. Some people at Aston are still waiting for their decision letter.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 22, 2012)

Went to my mum's to pick some stuff up and she started crying unless I went shopping with her. Won't be able to leave until tomorrow now.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 22, 2012)

My bursary hasn't gone in yet.  Have to wait for the uni to confirm my attendance.  I hope they hurry up, I am far too much into my overdraft for my liking as it is.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2012)

How is your timetable?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 22, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> How is your timetable?


 
Full on.  This was just the induction week but it was 10-4 every day except Friday which I had off.  From next week it's 10-4 Monday through Thursday for the first two weeks then 10-4 Monday - Friday. 

Might get the odd Friday off here and there depending on how the lecturer wants to do things but yeah, pretty intense.  They keep telling us to prepare to have no life for the next two years.  We had a talk from people just about to graduate who said that they worked quite late weekday evenings so they had their weekends free.  Presumably if you don't work week day evenings your weekends are gone.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2012)

That's basically what they told me when I phoned. If you could pass on the reading list and syllabus to me?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 22, 2012)

PM incoming.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

I had one of those great moments in a tutorial the other day. We were discussing something, and when I made my point the tutor was like 'excellent! did everyone get that..' and then everyone starts scribbling down notes of what I said  fucking loved that.  

I am easily pleased


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF I applied about two months before A level results. Some people at Aston are still waiting for their decision letter.


Yeah, I did too and it was approved in May. They are obviously just waiting for my Uni to confirm my attendance. Ho hum.
Having a bit of a headache with my scholarship too. I wanted to apply for some benefits that lone parents can get but my scholarship is counted as income and they want to know the payment dates and some sort of written confirmation of this. I know the payments don't start until January but I can't get hold of my contact in the finance office. O well. Nt do anything about it at the weekend I suppose.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I had the same problem, fucking bags of possessions. And that is it whittled down to the things I couldn't bear to throw away or leave.


Not so long ago, my parents said 'oh, we've still got your unicycle in the garage.'

I'd completely forgotten about it, = 500% raw win.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, I did too and it was approved in May. They are obviously just waiting for my Uni to confirm my attendance. Ho hum.
> Having a bit of a headache with my scholarship too. I wanted to apply for some benefits that lone parents can get but my scholarship is counted as income and they want to know the payment dates and some sort of written confirmation of this. I know the payments don't start until January but I can't get hold of my contact in the finance office. O well. Nt do anything about it at the weekend I suppose.


I had assumed they would wait for me to turn up for face to face enrolment but I'm not complaining, lol!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I had assumed they would wait for me to turn up for face to face enrolment but I'm not complaining, lol!


 
Are you leaving for halls today?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Are you leaving for halls today?


Yes, was going to go yesterday but <shit from mum> and <laundry problems> so going today instead.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, was going to go yesterday but <shit from mum> and <laundry problems> so going today instead.


 
Are you there yet? 

I have entered my first period of procrastination. I have an article, maybe a couple of hours of reading/note taking. It is for a tutorial on wednesday afternoon, so technically I could leave it a while longer but I've pledged to do it earlier. It is sitting beside me, A4 pad beside it, ready to go. I feel completely averse to looking at it 

Having something to procrastinate about it not all bad though, it makes all your distractions seem much more interesting.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 23, 2012)

mine is due tomorrow (loan payment) *drums fingernails impatiently*


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Are you there yet?
> 
> I have entered my first period of procrastination. I have an article, maybe a couple of hours of reading/note taking. It is for a tutorial on wednesday afternoon, so technically I could leave it a while longer but I've pledged to do it earlier. It is sitting beside me, A4 pad beside it, ready to go. I feel completely averse to looking at it
> 
> Having something to procrastinate about it not all bad though, it makes all your distractions seem much more interesting.


Yes, I'm here and cracking on with the procrastinating by not unpacking yet.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 23, 2012)

OMFGZ the internet is so fast!


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 23, 2012)

It's good innit.  My halls was super fast too, and they didn't monitor what you did either so you could torrent to fuck and nobody cared.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 23, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It's good innit. My halls was super fast too, and they didn't monitor what you did either so you could torrent to fuck and nobody cared.


I was literally about to do just that, funnily enough...


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in a flat full of postgrads about ten floors above the screaming 18-year-olds. Thank fuck for that. I really _am_ their noisy neighbour!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm in a flat full of postgrads about ten floors above the screaming 18-year-olds. Thank fuck for that. I really _am_ their noisy neighbour!


 
If they are screaming aren't they your noisy neighbour?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> If they are screaming aren't they your noisy neighbour?


Yes, yes I am.

Fucking left my umbrella at home.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, yes I am.
> 
> Fucking left my umbrella at home.


 
My bloody keycom internet is on the blink and their helpline has a horrific wait time  is yours working ok? (on the offchance it is a nationwide failure rather than a local fault).  I've had to piss about topping up a payg dongle.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> My bloody keycom internet is on the blink and their helpline has a horrific wait time  is yours working ok? (on the offchance it is a nationwide failure rather than a local fault). I've had to piss about topping up a payg dongle.


I'm with Studentcom, and have regularly been pulling close to the p[romised 20MBps both up and down stream. I'm pretty much doing a female version of the old MTV ad on this one. 

An artists impression of me downloading something recently.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2012)

Just been to the gym followed my a nice swim and sauna. 

It's done my skin no end of good.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 26, 2012)

argh, bloody undergrads everywhere! queues for the vending machines and having to wade through bodies to get to the lift to the lab... *grumpy* haha


----------



## toggle (Sep 26, 2012)

only benefit to being ill is that while i'm too ill for a 12 hour shift, i'm not too ill to go to lectures. so i made the guilt about a week off work slightly less by going to plymouth today. i know i'm supposed to be a mature and keen postgrad now, but having the lecturer start on about essay reading in the first lecutre was a little scary


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to take a level 1 class so I am in a lecture with first years. It's funny how they haven't grasped that lectures are non-participatory, people keep asking the lecturer questions or just sort of chipping in


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I have to take a level 1 class so I am in a lecture with first years. It's funny how they haven't grasped that lectures are non-participatory, people keep asking the lecturer questions or just sort of chipping in


Eh? Oh dear. Normally you get to ask questions at the end innit. 



toggle said:


> only benefit to being ill is that while i'm too ill for a 12 hour shift, i'm not too ill to go to lectures. so i made the guilt about a week off work slightly less by going to plymouth today. i know i'm supposed to be a mature and keen postgrad now, but having the lecturer start on about essay reading in the first lecutre was a little scary


That is a bit cringeworthy but I guess some of the students may have been out of education for some time. 



Kuso said:


> argh, bloody undergrads everywhere! queues for the vending machines and having to wade through bodies to get to the lift to the lab... *grumpy* haha


I am about 1000% grateful that I have been put in a room well away from the carnage.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I have to take a level 1 class so I am in a lecture with first years. It's funny how they haven't grasped that lectures are non-participatory, people keep asking the lecturer questions or just sort of chipping in


 
Oh God I hate lectures where you can't participate, our lecturers actively encourage it. 

But then ours is social work so really, discussion is quite important.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Eh? Oh dear. Normally you get to ask questions at the end innit.


 
Exactly.  When it happens I always think


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh God I hate lectures where you can't participate, our lecturers actively encourage it.
> 
> But then ours is social work so really, discussion is quite important.


I think it depends on the sort of thing you're learning. Most of our 'lectures' take place in a practical environment so not asking questions would be odd. When I was doing that nursing course they did full on lecture hall 400 students type lectures so they were a bit more formal. Even where I am now you'd still wait for them to finish unless you were well rude.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I think it depends on the sort of thing you're learning. Most of our 'lectures' take place in a practical environment so not asking questions would be odd. When I was doing that nursing course they did full on lecture hall 400 students type lectures so they were a bit more formal. Even where I am now you'd still wait for them to finish unless you were well rude.


 
Some of our lecturers like us to wait but some have said to literally butt in mid way through them speaking if we would like to say something.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh God I hate lectures where you can't participate, our lecturers actively encourage it.
> 
> But then ours is social work so really, discussion is quite important.


 
Some classes suit discussion. In my sociology lectures they sometimes ask for a bit of participation, and usually give 5mins at the end for questions. The class I mentioned is a level 1 politics lecture for several hundred students, the lecturer is just ploughing through fairly dry info about electoral systems and the like. We have tutorials to discuss things in depth.

I don't think the lecturer really minds, (nor do i really) it's just funny because by 2nd year everyone has learned to keep quiet and not prolong the lecture more than necessary


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

Well it's joining societies day this afternoon. All that highly recommended look good on your CV stuff. Trouble is most of the fun stuff costs money, money I haven't got.

I've spent most of the first week trying to see if I can make this bottle of rum last a fortnight and congratulating myself on getting an axle for my bike for free.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 27, 2012)

The fun stuff, well the stuff, all happens in the evenings so people with families or caring resnsiblities can't participate. Fine, just stop banging on about how important it is then yeh.

Also, everybody on my course is a dickhead. Well, not quite but they are all much younger than me and I feel like a fat, frumpy and fed up. I quite feel right there for some reason and yeah, it's not them it's me but I'm not sure wIan it is bothering me and why. The area is also a bit, um...studenty. There's nowhere to go to get away from them, I keep trying to find corners around campus to sit quietly or coffee shops not too far away to escape to but I can't. Which is annoying.
But it will get better. I get my money tomorrow (hurrah) and I will buy stationary


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The fun stuff, well the stuff, all happens in the evenings so people with families or caring resnsiblities can't participate. Fine, just stop banging on about how important it is then yeh.
> 
> Also, everybody on my course is a dickhead. Well, not quite but they are all much younger than me and I feel like a fat, frumpy and fed up. I quite feel right there for some reason and yeah, it's not them it's me but I'm not sure wIan it is bothering me and why. The area is also a bit, um...studenty. There's nowhere to go to get away from them, I keep trying to find corners around campus to sit quietly or coffee shops not too far away to escape to but I can't. Which is annoying.
> But it will get better. I get my money tomorrow (hurrah) and I will buy stationary


I'm struggling not to just hide in my room reading sci-fi tbh.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 27, 2012)

It really isn't that important frankly.  It's good for your social life but that's about it really.  My mates who ran societies don't feel it made any difference to them in terms of employment.

Maybe more useful for freshers who are 18 and have fuck all to put on their CV, but for mature students who have done shit with their lives, not so much.  About the only really good thing is that at my uni if you're part of the running of the society you can get a free first aid course and certificate. 

Feel much happier about everything today, have found a sort of small group.  Everybody is much older than me and they all have kids, but I've always felt more comfortable around older people, so it's nice.


----------



## toggle (Sep 27, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Well it's joining societies day this afternoon. All that highly recommended look good on your CV stuff. Trouble is most of the fun stuff costs money, money I haven't got.
> 
> I've spent most of the first week trying to see if I can make this bottle of rum last a fortnight and congratulating myself on getting an axle for my bike for free.


 
the stuff that looks really good on cv's is not running college societies. should be a volunteer coordinator in uni, dept, faculty. find something that's a few hours a week teaching oldies how to use computers or something like that. or look at what schemes are run in your department, who is in charge of doing all the ensuring employability stuff that unis love these days. small projects thrown by buisnesses at unis, often let undergrads play with stuff. most of the shit that will count in a few years time isn't the society trips off to places, it's the connections you've made and that you look like you know what a job actually involves.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

toggle said:


> the stuff that looks really good on cv's is not running college societies. should be a volunteer coordinator in uni, dept, faculty. find something that's a few hours a week teaching oldies how to use computers or something like that. or look at what schemes are run in your department, who is in charge of doing all the ensuring employability stuff that unis love these days. small projects thrown by buisnesses at unis, often let undergrads play with stuff. most of the shit that will count in a few years time isn't the society trips off to places, it's the connections you've made and that you look like you know what a job actually involves.


Yes, I have to do all that as well but I'm going to do a placement year (as well as having years of office experience etc so organising a trip to Drayton Manor or whatever will be a piece of piss and not take much time anyway - they only expect each volunteer to organise one trip a year so we're talking a few hours at most to have one extra thing to add). We've been told to add as much as possible really - I'm aiming for cheap/free things obviously. There are all sorts of enterprise clubs and shit as well, and stuff like AIESEC. I'm planning to do Kung Fu off campus as well, and meant to be doing a sponsored swim (not uni related) next September.

It's not as though I've never worked in my life and need something so I can put 'teamwork' and suchlike on my CV. I have to take my time about anything uni related or teaching or owt as if I get a CRB check before I start getting any glowing marks I could land in the shit.

It's actually joining societies day on Sunday. I'm slightly suspicious about the one called 'Mary Jane' which claims to be music related - I'm' guessing that knowing my luck it's not in fact a front for a weed dealer at all. 

*sigh*


----------



## toggle (Sep 27, 2012)

nods.

 there really should be a few that aren't going to cost you loads.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

toggle said:


> nods.
> 
> there really should be a few that aren't going to cost you loads.


The mature students society is the only funded society as well, so we're talking theme park for a fiver business and that. 

I should really do something about my very very defunct Facebook account ion my real name....*bimbles off to create another*


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 27, 2012)

What would come back on your CRB, stuffs?  If it's something quite minor most places are more than willing to overlook it as long as you let them know before that it's going to come back with such and such. 

There are people on my course who have criminal records.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> What would come back on your CRB, stuffs? If it's something quite minor most places are more than willing to overlook it as long as you let them know before that it's going to come back with such and such.
> 
> There are people on my course who have criminal records.


It's not that minor. PM sent.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm slightly suspicious about the one called 'Mary Jane' which claims to be music related - I'm' guessing that knowing my luck it's not in fact a front for a weed dealer at all.


 
If those guys aren't stoners I will eat my hat


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> If those guys aren't stoners I will eat my hat


Yeah innit, music club called 'Mary Jane' - Hip Hop & R&B.....

I guess I'm just jaded by the fact that 'Jungle Night' during freshers weeks was 'dress like a jungle animal' rather than 'listening and dancing to jungle'.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yeah innit, music club called 'Mary Jane' - Hip Hop & R&B.....
> 
> I guess I'm just jaded by the fact that 'Jungle Night' during freshers weeks was 'dress like a jungle animal' rather than 'listening and dancing to jungle'.


 
The most popular night at our union seems to be called 'cheesy pop'. Which is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> The most popular night at our union seems to be called 'cheesy pop'. Which is exactly what it sounds like.


There's a night called 'Sick', but they probably mean puking not Grime and Dubstep....


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There's a night called 'Sick', but they probably mean puking not Grime and Dubstep....


 
Students are just not 'with it' these days


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

Since I have no classes today I'm going to the library to do all next weeks reading & tutorial prep.  That will leave my weekend free, and make next week a breeze, if I can just blitz it all today.  I feel so dedicated this term to keeping on top of my work like this.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Since I have no classes today I'm going to the library to do all next weeks reading & tutorial prep. That will leave my weekend free, and make next week a breeze, if I can just blitz it all today. I feel so dedicated this term to keeping on top of my work like this.


I have something called 'Brain Strain'


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I have something called 'Brain Strain'


 
That doesn't sound good, maybe some meditation to relax the brain


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That doesn't sound good, maybe some meditation to relax the brain


Competitive problem solving I suspect.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Competitive problem solving I suspect.


 
Oh it's a game?  I thought you  meant a medical complaint


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 28, 2012)

this thread makes me nostalgic. Wish i'd taken more advantage of all the clubs and stuff at uni.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 1, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Students are just not 'with it' these days


 
I've just gone to university as a mature student and the other day overheard someone talking about having gone to the Professor Green gig. I had to check my timetable to make sure this wasn't a lecture I should have gone to. It turns out there is no Professor Green teaching here, and that he is instead one of these Hippy Hop singers that caused the riots with their repetitive beats (or so I understand it).


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 1, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've just gone to university as a mature student and the other day overheard someone talking about having gone to the Professor Green gig. I had to check my timetable to make sure this wasn't a lecture I should have gone to. It turns out there is no Professor Green teaching here, and that he is instead one of these Hippy Hop singers that caused the riots with their repetitive beats (or so I understand it).


We got Ms Dynamite and DJ Yoda, thank fuck. No subs on the system in the union though, you could see DJ Yoda leaning forwards looking for them. 

I joined AISEC for work reasons, and the computer science society for geek reasons.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jeez.. I am only into my 3rd week and I'm feeling busy all the time. Anyone who says uni is a skive doesn't know what they're talking about.. I have gone through _piles_ of reading this week.  I think they have cranked it up slightly for 2nd year.

And this is the easy bit, fast forward a few weeks and it's all essays and presentations, then exams before you know it  luckily after 1st year I've become fairly good at keeping well on top of my workload, and thankfully the work is interesting enough to keep myself motivated, but I hate the impression some people have that uni is just easy times.  We work hard dammit


----------



## toggle (Oct 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Jeez.. I am only into my 3rd week and I'm feeling busy all the time. Anyone who says uni is a skive doesn't know what they're talking about.. I have gone through _piles_ of reading this week. I think they have cranked it up slightly for 2nd year.
> 
> And this is the easy bit, fast forward a few weeks and it's all essays and presentations, then exams before you know it  luckily after 1st year I've become fairly good at keeping well on top of my workload, and thankfully the work is interesting enough to keep myself motivated, but I hate the impression some people have that uni is just easy times. We work hard dammit


 
if you think they cranked it up for the second year, quit before your third. fucking nightmare that was.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

toggle said:


> if you think they cranked it up for the second year, quit before your third. fucking nightmare that was.


 
It is far from unmanageable, just enough that it is keeping me pretty busy. I would like to spend my evening on urban not reading the damn US constitution


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 3, 2012)

I did all the extra reading recommended in my first year and realised in my second it was a complete fucking waste of time, so only ever did the reading necessary for assignments / exams.  

But I am an extremely lazy student.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I did all the extra reading recommended in my first year and realised in my second it was a complete fucking waste of time, so only ever did the reading necessary for assignments / exams.
> 
> But I am an extremely lazy student.


 
The way my course works, each topic has a list of essential and recommended reading. You do the essential reading as tutorial prep, and only need to delve into the additional recommended reading if you are doing an essay or exam revision on that topic. I don't think your approach is lazy, that's just normal, otherwise you'd be snowed under with reading you didn't really have to do.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> The way my course works, each topic has a list of essential and recommended reading. You do the essential reading as tutorial prep, and only need to delve into the additional recommended reading if you are doing an essay or exam revision on that topic. I don't think your approach is lazy, that's just normal, otherwise you'd be snowed under with reading you didn't really have to do.


 
Ah I see; we didn't really have tutorials so even the 'essential' reading wasn't essential.  We got given the odd book chapter here and there photocopied for us to read but it was really minimal. 

It was a proper BA; an absolute piss about.


----------



## toggle (Oct 3, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> The way my course works, each topic has a list of essential and recommended reading. You do the essential reading as tutorial prep, and only need to delve into the additional recommended reading if you are doing an essay or exam revision on that topic. I don't think your approach is lazy, that's just normal, otherwise you'd be snowed under with reading you didn't really have to do.


 

reading for a lecture should be maybee couple of chapters, 40 pages? per course, 3 consecutive courses per semester?

still about the same at what i'm doing now. but doing 4x that at least in essay prep. i've got to write a conference paper as well. plus prep a lit review. this is supposed to be part time.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

toggle said:


> reading for a lecture should be maybee couple of chapters, 40 pages? per course, 3 consecutive courses per semester?
> 
> still about the same at what i'm doing now. but doing 4x that at least in essay prep. i've got to write a conference paper as well. plus prep a lit review. this is supposed to be part time.


 
Spot on, yeah. I have 3 courses per semester, so 3 tutorials per week. The amount of reading per tutorial can vary, it is mostly journal articles, some primary sources, and the relevant textbook chapters relating to the lectures. 40 pages per subject is about right, sometimes 20, sometimes 60.. it probably balances out.  And yeah a lot more for essays, then even more for exams.  

When you look at it like that it doesn't seem too much.. you could tear through 120 pages of a novel in a night  always seems a different matter ploughing through some dense jargon-laden text and having to take notes, prepare answers to questions etc too.  Genuinely don't know if I could manage a job on top of uni, although I guess you find ways to manage.


----------



## toggle (Oct 3, 2012)

worst thing was some of the early untranscribed printed documents on the anti slavery debate, or should i say the anti flavery debate. i threw a complete wobbley about trying to read them and ended up with my lowest grade of my thord year for a course i really wanted to do cause i couldn't read half the sources


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate that shit.. my experience with sources from the scottish medieval period has motivated me to focus on modern history any time I have a choice in the matter.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

I got £1000 from the HEI discretionary fund  I only applied on a whim because I got told it's worth firing an application in to see what happens. No way did I expect a grand off them. This should make it possible to stay independent the whole year round, and not just for the 9 months of uni term. I am so pleased.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I got £1000 from the HEI discretionary fund  I only applied on a whim because I got told it's worth firing an application in to see what happens. No way did I expect a grand off them. This should make it possible to stay independent the whole year round, and not just for the 9 months of uni term. I am so pleased.


Woohoo!!!! Fabulous news  well done you.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Woohoo!!!! Fabulous news  well done you.


 
Thanks! I almost feel like.. do I actually deserve this?  I did an income/expenditure thingy, and just said any help would be beneficial and although I know funding is just for the uni term, if they could at least take into account the fact I'm trying to make it last the full year I'd be grateful. I thought they'd at best bung me a couple of hundred quid, they could legitimately have said no because it's term-time funding only.

£1000 = 3 months rent, or thereabouts. So I just need to be ultra-frugal and save living expenses from my current bursary payments.  Beats getting a job!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Thanks! I almost feel like.. do I actually deserve this?  I did an income/expenditure thingy, and just said any help would be beneficial and although I know funding is just for the uni term, if they could at least take into account the fact I'm trying to make it last the full year I'd be grateful. I thought they'd at best bung me a couple of hundred quid, they could legitimately have said no because it's term-time funding only.
> 
> £1000 = 3 months rent, or thereabouts. So I just need to be ultra-frugal and save living expenses from my current bursary payments. Beats getting a job!


But it means you can stay in Glasgow over the summer if you like, or even if there's a few hours a week over the summer at the library, then you have money for beer 

And you do deserve this


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> if you think they cranked it up for the second year, quit before your third. fucking nightmare that was.


yup, agree with this! although I have 4 subjects this semester plus my dissertation but the reading and prep has flown up


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> But it means you can stay in Glasgow over the summer if you like, or even if there's a few hours a week over the summer at the library, then you have money for beer
> 
> And you do deserve this


 
I'd love to work at the library actually.  Summer would be a good time to apply because most people will be away home (inc. presumably some staff).  I have applied for some other jobs and haven't even got an interview.

I have practically stopped drinking, it's the main reason living off student funding (plus this generous topup) for a full year is actually looking possible


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

I couldn't think where to put this pic, since this is the uni thread and I took it coming home from uni, this will do.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

SQUIRREL!!!!!

I sometimes see manky foxes in the carpark at work. They are not cute.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> SQUIRREL!!!!!
> 
> I sometimes see manky fixes in the carpark at work. They are not cute.


 
I _love_ the westend foxes, they kick about in carpark round here sometimes too 

I'm going to take a bag of nuts and feed the squirrels properly, then get good pictures. There is a guy who sits in the botanic gardens with a top hat on - looks a bit like jerry sadowitz - feeding the pigeons and squirrels until they are clambering all over him. It's awesome.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I _love_ the westend foxes, they kick about in carpark round here sometimes too
> 
> I'm going to take a bag of nuts and feed the squirrels properly, then get good pictures. There is a guy who sits in the botanic gardens with a top hat on - looks a bit like jerry sadowitz - feeding the pigeons and squirrels until they are clambering all over him. It's awesome.


They must be very fat foxes, given the amount of kebab remains I see sometimes.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

That squirrel was burying nuts btw, in true squirrel style.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> They must be very fat foxes, given the amount of kebab remains I see sometimes.


 
They have adapted well to the urban environment


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> yup, agree with this! although I have 4 subjects this semester plus my dissertation but the reading and prep has flown up


 
Had a lecturer mention dissertations today and I had a pang of anxiety, thinking christ I am going to have to do that next year.  I wouldn't know where to start with such an undertaking.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Had a lecturer mention dissertations today and I had a pang of anxiety, thinking christ I am going to have to do that next year. I wouldn't know where to start with such an undertaking.


Year after, isn't it? Final year? 

And yes you will know - and there's tons of help here on urban.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Year after, isn't it? Final year?
> 
> And yes you will know - and there's tons of help here on urban.


 
Oh that is more reassuring.  Maybe he said we need to start _thinking_ about it next year, which would make sense because next year is when we have to commit to a major, and I think pick which areas to specialise in within that major?  I have no idea how the uni program works tbh


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh that is more reassuring. Maybe he said we need to start _thinking_ about it next year, which would make sense because next year is when we have to commit to a major, and I think pick which areas to specialise in within that major? I have no idea how the uni program works tbh


Whatever you do, don't do this:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-am-willing-to-pay-£300-for-a-marketing-dissertation.133694/


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Whatever you do, don't do this:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-am-willing-to-pay-£300-for-a-marketing-dissertation.133694/


 
I remember reading that thread years ago - a classic 

From looking at my course guide it isn't until 4th year we choose areas of specialisation either, so god knows where I got that idea. Next year is made up of wall-to-wall 'research methods' by the look of things.. fun times.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I remember reading that thread years ago - a classic
> 
> From looking at my course guide it isn't until 4th year we choose areas of specialisation either, so god knows where I got that idea. Next year is made up of wall-to-wall 'research methods' by the look of things.. fun times.


I think you heard the word dissertation and panicked. Equally, the lecturer may have forgotten which class he was talking to and thought you were the 3rd years. Our Fluid Dynamics guy did that to us when we were 2nd years - he eventually shouted at us because none of the questions were answered and stormed out. He came back the next week as if nothing had happened


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I think you heard the word dissertation and panicked. Equally, the lecturer may have forgotten which class he was talking to and thought you were the 3rd years. Our Fluid Dynamics guy did that to us when we were 2nd years - he eventually shouted at us because none of the questions were answered and stormed out. He came back the next week as if nothing had happened


 
That's brilliant.. bet he felt well sheepish


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That's brilliant.. bet he felt well sheepish


No, he was a cock.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh


He's dead now, don't worry. He worked in South Africa during Apartheid and could see nothing wrong in it. He hated women and anyone who wasn't white and born in the UK.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I got £1000 from the HEI discretionary fund  I only applied on a whim because I got told it's worth firing an application in to see what happens. No way did I expect a grand off them. This should make it possible to stay independent the whole year round, and not just for the 9 months of uni term. I am so pleased.


Oh wow, well done you. 

I have no idea how our bursaries are mean to work - just that I am meant to get one (eventually). 

It's all a bit confusing and I'm not sure if they give the money to the student or to the uni or what.... All I know is there is no way you get one in this first term. I'm clearly due for some sort of one for being a pauper, but fuck knows how you get it. Don't suppose anyone knows?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I remember reading that thread years ago - a classic
> 
> From looking at my course guide it isn't until 4th year we choose areas of specialisation either, so god knows where I got that idea. Next year is made up of wall-to-wall 'research methods' by the look of things.. fun times.


 
The research methods will seriously help with the dissertation, so maybe that's why you heard the word mentioned. 

Don't panic about the dissertation, it seems like loads of work but once you know what you're doing it becomes little manageable chunks.  Just see it as small individual sections that just so happens to make up a much larger paper.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> He's dead now, don't worry. He worked in South Africa during Apartheid and could see nothing wrong in it. He hated women and anyone who wasn't white and born in the UK.


 
Jeez what a dick.



stuff_it said:


> Oh wow, well done you.
> 
> I have no idea how our bursaries are mean to work - just that I am meant to get one (eventually).
> 
> It's all a bit confusing and I'm not sure if they give the money to the student or to the uni or what.... All I know is there is no way you get one in this first term. I'm clearly due for some sort of one for being a pauper, but fuck knows how you get it. Don't suppose anyone knows?


 
Soz I am not familiar with the english system.. I'm surprised they haven't made it clear to you though, sent an entitlement letter or something? Can you call them up?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The research methods will seriously help with the dissertation, so maybe that's why you heard the word mentioned.
> 
> Don't panic about the dissertation, it seems like loads of work but once you know what you're doing it becomes little manageable chunks. Just see it as small individual sections that just so happens to make up a much larger paper.


 
Thanks, panic over, I am sure I am capable.  Anyway it's not for another 2 years so yaaayy


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Jeez what a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Soz I am not familiar with the english system.. I'm surprised they haven't made it clear to you though, sent an entitlement letter or something? Can you call them up?


It's not done like that - there are a limited number of bursaries from the uni which I would get in two bits in the later part of the year, or I'd get something from the government which is the advertised 'poor students only pay £6.5k for their first year's fees' thingy, but you don't get that until after you complete your first year... The web site doesn't make it that clear whether it goes in your account as cash money or they just knock it off the fees though. All a bit confusing, I guess I could chase it up but with no sign of my GCSE results it could all become a moot point. Fucking English ffs, there's no way I'd have worked in the jobs I have or passed the CPD module with the OU if I wasn't up to GCSE standard.

I even had to convince the ladies doing registration that not having the actual original certificates was ok if I got a letter form the exam board. They must have thought that people who had a house fire or were kicked out by their parents weren't ever allowed to go to university!


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Oh that is more reassuring. Maybe he said we need to start _thinking_ about it next year, which would make sense because next year is when we have to commit to a major, and I think pick which areas to specialise in within that major? I have no idea how the uni program works tbh


having an idea long before you actually start work on a dissy is a good idea. you need to be able to find out if you have accessible sources to work with and when you have the time, start on a bit of the background reading. i knew what mine would be by the end of my first year.a good place to start is somewhere that intersts you, somewhere that you hve asked a question there is no answer to, yet. or something that hs been stated in a book or paper that seems highly contradictory.


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's not done like that - there are a limited number of bursaries from the uni which I would get in two bits in the later part of the year, or I'd get something from the government which is the advertised 'poor students only pay £6.5k for their first year's fees' thingy, but you don't get that until after you complete your first year... The web site doesn't make it that clear whether it goes in your account as cash money or they just knock it off the fees though. All a bit confusing, I guess I could chase it up but with no sign of my GCSE results it could all become a moot point. Fucking English ffs, there's no way I'd have worked in the jobs I have or passed the CPD module with the OU if I wasn't up to GCSE standard.
> 
> I even had to convince the ladies doing registration that not having the actual original certificates was ok if I got a letter form the exam board. They must have thought that people who had a house fire or were kicked out by their parents weren't ever allowed to go to university!


 
i just find it bizarre you need original certificates, particularly as a mature student.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> i just find it bizarre you need original certificates, particularly as a mature student.


You don't but half the staff in the uni that are dealing with admissions have been told to ask for them and think you need them. 

They only need to see English, as none of my recent quals are English-related, despite the fact that there's no way I could have gotten the marks I did in my OU stuff with a poor level of English.

Just starting to panic that the letter won't arrive and I'll get kicked out. 

*worries*


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You don't but half the staff in the uni that are dealing with admissions have been told to ask for them and think you need them.
> 
> They only need to see English, as none of my recent quals are English-related, despite the fact that there's no way I could have gotten the marks I did in my OU stuff with a poor level of English.
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely, doll, highly unlikely.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Highly unlikely, doll, highly unlikely.


I wouldn't be best pleased if I had to ditch French to study English with the international students either!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I wouldn't be best pleased if I had to ditch French to study English with the international students either!


I don't blame you.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 5, 2012)

If you are registered and started your course it's all good 

sorry Tar didn't mean to scare you! I'm third year which is final year in England so have made a start on my dissi. Speaking of which, had my first supervision tutorial today and all went well


----------



## toggle (Oct 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You don't but half the staff in the uni that are dealing with admissions have been told to ask for them and think you need them.
> 
> They only need to see English, as none of my recent quals are English-related, despite the fact that there's no way I could have gotten the marks I did in my OU stuff with a poor level of English.
> 
> ...


 
they fuss anymore, then you need to get to talk to someone higher up the food chain about it, that can overrule 'requirements'. you will not get kicked out. if they fidn't kick me out for not having funding arrive until christmass in my third year and let me onto my mres having actually recieved the aplication 3 days before we had to start attending induction sessions, you won't be kicked out for not having a bit of paper. i didn't even have to rpove my a levels.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 15, 2012)

I've come here to moan.
I know it's early days and that with patience thing might improve by themselves but I'm very very unhappy at Uni. The lectures are good and thought provoking but the seminars are utterly dreadful. I am constantly trying to hold myself back and not dominate all the discussions but most students don't bloody join in and when they do they say really stupid things (things about abortion, for example, which are entirely unrelated to the thing we were studying or things which are verging on sexist/ignorant).
I don't know how to say this without sounding dreadfully arrogant but it's so heartbreakingly boring. I'm very disappointed 
I'm not sure if I should speak to the seminar tutors or my personal tutor or just leave it until reading week to see if it changes but I don't want to do his for the next year. Or three.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 15, 2012)

Sink ming. It's been blocked since Saturday, I'm pretty sure someone reported it. People keep using the cunt and it mings. 

I'm the opposite, it's all really interesting but I don't have time to go into everything I'd like in as much depth as I should.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Sink ming. It's been blocked since Saturday, I'm pretty sure someone reported it. People keep using the cunt and it mings.
> 
> I'm the opposite, it's all really interesting but I don't have time to go into everything I'd like in as much depth as I should.


Put clingfilm over it or a black bag with a notice saying 'its blocked thicko'


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Put clingfilm over it or a black bag with a notice saying 'its blocked thicko'


Pointless. 

I'm skiving my first skive....an hour of maths I should have gone to at 9am but was up coughing all night. The heat in these halls is unreal and I'm on the tail end of my cold. 

TBF it's the only lecture where they never take a registration, and I've got plenty more maths to go later today. I feel awful but I've got classes from 9am to 8pm today and I wouldn't have stayed the course after not getting any kip.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

Never give yourself a hard time for missing classes.  It's uni, you can miss the odd class.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm doing library skiving when I should be reading.  I have 2 essays due for the first week in november, I'm trying to make an early start to avoid stress closer to the deadline.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying being the operative word.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 16, 2012)

I finished nursing degree today!!!!!!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

Woohoo


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Woohoo


Words cannot adequately explain how I feel right now


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 16, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> Words cannot adequately explain how I feel right now


Well done!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> Words cannot adequately explain how I feel right now


 
Have you tried 'woo' and 'hoo'?

Seriously well done that is awesome!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 16, 2012)

I just accidentally handed a copy of my CV to my personal tutor that said 'CV for some bird' at the top instead of my name and contact details. I suspect I must have left it open for editing near the Mr.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so going to fail out. Fucking hell I can't even remember how to resolve vectors or factorise equations.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Never give yourself a hard time for missing classes. It's uni, you can miss the odd class.


I missed most of my second year.  Honestly, theories of warfare, at 8am on a Monday? 
Still got a decent degree tho- and a decent job afterwards... (though maths is possibly a slightly more rigorous qualification )


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm so going to fail out. Fucking hell I can't even remember how to resolve vectors or factorise equations.


 
Ask for help.  There's no need to fail, that's what the lecturers are there for.  You are paying an astronomic sum of money, so get your money's worth out of them.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ask for help. There's no need to fail, that's what the lecturers are there for. You are paying an astronomic sum of money, so get your money's worth out of them.


It's all making a bit more sense after I sat down and went over it again. Argh.

I must be some sort of muppet, choosing a maths based degree with added French - I could have done summat easy, though tbf that would lead to a job I would probably get bored with, if indeed any job at all.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

If you have any problems, definitely speak up sooner rather than later.

There will be times when the workload feels overwhelming but that doesn't mean you're not capable of the work. Especially if you are used to being smart and just _understanding_ stuff it can be worrying because uni is designed to challenge smart people  and you might have to get used to going over stuff a few times to absorb it.

I remember having similar freakouts in first year. Like just how the fuck am i meant to absorb & remember all this when the course moves at such a relentless speed.

Admittedly I am doing a social sciences degree  but it was economics I struggled with, which had a heavy maths content. It wasn't so much the concepts, it was having _time_ to grasp the concepts, when they are introducing new concepts every day. I found it a bit of a shock because I was used to finding academic work easy. College was an absolute breeze, and school before that.

Just don't get disheartened, speak to your support people (tutors, studies advisers), and realise that become more efficient at managing a challenging workload with practice.  There is absolutely no reason you would fail your course.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been kicked of my course as I did not get signed off for all my competences. Harsh. Its been my focus for 6 years (inc 2 years off and the access course preceding it) Guess its just not meant to be. It was the hardest thing I have ever done...I was really ill in my first year and had to re do some stuff, which was a year out and then took another year out as needed surgery. So been playing catch up for the last year. Saw this coming but I have done my best.
Oh well be nice to be able to earn some money now and have some normality back...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I have been kicked of my course as I did not get signed off for all my competences. Harsh. Its been my focus for 6 years (inc 2 years off and the access course preceding it) Guess its just not meant to be. It was the hardest thing I have ever done...I was really ill in my first year and had to re do some stuff, which was a year out and then took another year out as needed surgery. So been playing catch up for the last year. Saw this coming but I have done my best.
> Oh well be nice to be able to earn some money now and have some normality back...


Kali oh love, you are sounding very philosophical about it.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've come here to moan.
> I know it's early days and that with patience thing might improve by themselves but I'm very very unhappy at Uni. The lectures are good and thought provoking but the seminars are utterly dreadful. I am constantly trying to hold myself back and not dominate all the discussions but most students don't bloody join in and when they do they say really stupid things (things about abortion, for example, which are entirely unrelated to the thing we were studying or things which are verging on sexist/ignorant).
> I don't know how to say this without sounding dreadfully arrogant but it's so heartbreakingly boring. I'm very disappointed
> I'm not sure if I should speak to the seminar tutors or my personal tutor or just leave it until reading week to see if it changes but I don't want to do his for the next year. Or three.


You'll get used to it. Most students don't give a shit about learning IME.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You'll get used to it. Most students don't give a shit about learning IME.


I don't want to get used to it though Blagsta, I want to learn stuff and explore ideas with people who care about the subject and have things to say about it. I am bored.


----------



## toggle (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't want to get used to it though Blagsta, I want to learn stuff and explore ideas with people who care about the subject and have things to say about it. I am bored.


 
most of them won't get better. but you will find a few people who are actually passionate about their stuff and opinionated enough to argue their point with you. love the classes for my masters because of this, we are all crazy opinionated history geeks.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't want to get used to it though Blagsta, I want to learn stuff and explore ideas with people who care about the subject and have things to say about it. I am bored.


It was like that on my design degree 10 years ago, its like that on my current nursing diploma. Just hold on to the fact that you'll get better marks.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't want to get used to it though Blagsta, I want to learn stuff and explore ideas with people who care about the subject and have things to say about it. I am bored.


would you feel brave enough to say this out right in a seminar?  (yikes!)
tutors will be feeling it too (I do as a tutor) I also do think that underneath younger learners do want to learn but have a massive adjustment to make to learning being co-constructed with others and not just received from teachers
my daughter has just changed unis into the second year and she came home last week saying 'why do people have to talk in seminars?  why can 't tutors just tell us?'   I think partly its feeling intimidation, partly its still decompression from a very restrictive, delivered curriculum in KS3 / 4 (and even primary)  and partly its just cba too


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

I know that people will be nervous and afraid to say something stupid, I do try to smile and indicate my agreement with people, pick up on things they say and I am hoping people will loosen up. Maybe they will.

I have tried to start debates and ended up being told by a fellow student that feminist interpretations of texts were far fetched. All of them  I have also tried to shift the emphasis of a discussion back to more relevant points, which the tutor seemed grateful for tbh, but nobody was biting.
I've spoken to one mature student who says that she feels exactly the same, maybe even more passionately than I do and she has heard people bitching about her behind her back because she speaks out too much in class /
I need to see my tutor anyway so I may complain about the fact they have spread all of the mature students too thinly and maybe have a word with the seminar tutors and ask them to argue with me because nobody else will.

Oh how I long for an opinionated history geek


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 'why do people have to talk in seminars?  why can 't tutors just tell us?'


/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I know that people will be nervous and afraid to say something stupid, I do try to smile and indicate my agreement with people, pick up on things they say and I am hoping people will loosen up. Maybe they will.
> 
> I have tried to start debates and ended up being told by a fellow student that feminist interpretations of texts were far fetched. All of them  I have also tried to shift the emphasis of a discussion back to more relevant points, which the tutor seemed grateful for tbh, but nobody was biting.
> I've spoken to one mature student who says that she feels exactly the same, maybe even more passionately than I do and she has heard people bitching about her behind her back because she speaks out too much in class /
> ...


good luck I hope it gets better


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 17, 2012)

Also, don't expect to be able to complete all the work. Lecturers may set tasks they want you to do that aren't assessed, at the same time as a big assessment. Assessments always take precedence and you won't fuck up your degree because you miss a few exercises.

I don't think I ever did any of the class tasks in my undergrad, I still came out with a 2.1, because I worked hard for the assessments which is where it really counted.

I am doing the extra work for my masters though.  Don't think I'll be a very good social worker if I don't bother to try and understand the people I'm going to be working with.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

For all my crazy talk about getting an early start on essays, I've still done next to nothing.  

My plan is to blitz the first one over the next four days, then I have a full 2 weeks for the second (more important) one.  Must.  Actually.  Do.  This.

I think writing it here will help crystallise my resolve.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Right this is it.. i've randomly woke at 6am.  It's a sign I should take advantage of this and hit the library super-early.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Right this is it.. i've randomly woke at 6am. It's a sign I should take advantage of this and hit the library super-early.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


>


 
I AM IN THE LIBRARY NOW

(admittedly I am on urban and facebook, but at least I am physically _in_ the library)


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

I need to steel myself, close down chrome, open up microsoft word and get on with it.

I can do this!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 18, 2012)

In the library before 9 is dedication. 

It is all getting very srs bsns now, we had our first chance to practice interviews with service users yesterday (roleplays with each other as opposed to actual service users) and got given a massive book of papers to read on body language and all that jazz.  Eeek.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> In the library before 9 is dedication.
> 
> It is all getting very srs bsns now, we had our first chance to practice interviews with service users yesterday (roleplays with each other as opposed to actual service users) and got given a massive book of papers to read on body language and all that jazz. Eeek.


 
Sounds daunting but you'll be more than a match for the challenge.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well that was a brutal morning.  I'm off to the gym now, then I'll come back and do my second reading for the day.

Then I just need to do the same tomorrow, and the next day.  Then I can start _writing_ the bloody thing


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I wear myself out using the gym, then afterwards I just want to do fuckall.  

And I can't focus the mental energy onto doing uni work if I exhausted myself.  So I did my first reading but gave up on the second one.

Tomorrow I will do the gym _last _so I don't have this problem.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2012)

Getting a bit miffed as I wanted to do Formula Student for years but I'm not part of the 'in' crowd so I don't get asked to do any of the fun stuff like work on last year's car or help set up the team as a proper business, both things I have experience of and have said so. I guess my face doesn't fit. Now I'm worried that I will work hard all year and not get picked to go to Silverstone at the end of the year.


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've spoken to one mature student who says that she feels exactly the same, maybe even more passionately than I do and she has heard people bitching about her behind her back because she speaks out too much in class /


 
I've had that. Apprently the point i was making was to complex for the stupid mare to understand, so she spent half of one of her other classes bitching about me. she's older than me though, so ti's not just something from the kids. some people just don't grow up


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a couple of students giggle every time I spoke in tutorial group.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 18, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You'll get used to it. Most students don't give a shit about learning IME.


That's a very interesting point you make there Blagsta. And one I completely agree with. You can turn this knowledge into a powerful tool btw because if you are interested in learning you'll stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Getting a bit miffed as I wanted to do Formula Student for years but I'm not part of the 'in' crowd so I don't get asked to do any of the fun stuff like work on last year's car or help set up the team as a proper business, both things I have experience of and have said so. I guess my face doesn't fit. Now I'm worried that I will work hard all year and not get picked to go to Silverstone at the end of the year.


Don't give up yet, as soon as they realise you can fix the problems they will inevitably encounter (and they will), you'll be in there.


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

starting to wonder if i have enough hours in the week for full time work (shit hours, plus lots of travelling), part time study and family commitment.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> starting to wonder if i have enough hours in the week for full time work (shit hours, plus lots of travelling), part time study and family commitment.


Know-that feeling, and I didn't have the family stuff to contend with


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Know-that feeling, and I didn't have the family stuff to contend with


 
how do i cope with this?

i'll be bck onto agency work at the end of the month, variable hours, probably minimum wage.

my organisational skills are shit, so are my time management ones. its been suggested this is dyslexia related.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> how do i cope with this?
> 
> i'll be bck onto agency work at the end of the month, variable hours, probably minimum wage.
> 
> my organisational skills are shit, so are my time management ones. its been suggested this is dyslexia related.


What time management and organisational skills do you use at the moment, dyslexia not withstanding?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> how do i cope with this?
> 
> i'll be bck onto agency work at the end of the month, variable hours, probably minimum wage.
> 
> my organisational skills are shit, so are my time management ones. its been suggested this is dyslexia related.


Have you got a study timetable? If it's variable hours it might be an idea to limit the hours you tell the agency you are available for as well. 

Trust me this is not dyslexia related!


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

what sort of falls into place by accident. tbh.

all i really do is making sure i have everything in one place. one notebook and on the lappie, so i can't forget stuff.

and i do lists. need to work on working through them, but i do write them.

problem i have is teaching me this stuff in the past was mainly just people badgering me into 'sorting myself out' or inisiting that the only way of doing their methods, whether or not that would work for me. get up and do stuff early in the morning was a popular one, cause ther's obviously something highly virtuous about getting up early and terribly wrong about staying up late. but i never have been an early morning person. and i can get up and move about, but not mentally wake up until later, which means i've commuted for 2 hours in the morning and i'm just waking up mentally by the time i'm arriving. make mental notes, tell yourself twice, say it out loud, or 'just remember it like a normal person'. time tables make me stresed and ill when i can't seem to stick to them.

i'm queen of the proccrastinators. and do everyhting at the last minute. when i'm at a deadline, i work 20 hour days until ti's done, then do fuck all again for weeks. but i want to try to stop this. but i don't know if i can.


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Have you got a study timetable? If it's variable hours it might be an idea to limit the hours you tell the agency you are available for as well.
> 
> Trust me this is not dyslexia related!


 
one lecture a week until christmas, then 3 seminars. everything else is on my own time.

only thing i've told agencies is i'll work earlies, lates or any combo. i won't do overnights. i won't screw my sleepin pttern, cuse that way lies depression for me.


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

but i can't limit too much, i need a certain amount of hours to cover bills.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> but i can't limit too much, i need a certain amount of hours to cover bills.


It's very difficult to plan around mixed shifts I know. I take it you're working in social care? If the agency will only give you min wage would you be better looking for a 'permanent' job somewhere while you study? Even permanent jobs in that sort of field normally expect a high staff turnover so don't feel bad about planning to leave. Or you could plan to spend at least an hour studying each work day, and several on non study days (making sure you get at least one day off a week)? As an ex procrastinator I know that even getting a little bit done in advance helps no end.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 20, 2012)

I find it annoying on one of my modules as no-one wants to talk in the seminars and then I feel like I'm hogging all the limelight. Also have got to do a presentation and the bloke I'm with is a pain, he has verbal diarrhea when it suits him and no skills in how to use the email to contact about meetings


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's very difficult to plan around mixed shifts I know. I take it you're working in social care? If the agency will only give you min wage would you be better looking for a 'permanent' job somewhere while you study? Even permanent jobs in that sort of field normally expect a high staff turnover so don't feel bad about planning to leave. Or you could plan to spend at least an hour studying each work day, and several on non study days (making sure you get at least one day off a week)? As an ex procrastinator I know that even getting a little bit done in advance helps no end.


 
mostly factory work, cleaning, or kp. anything i can get, have to do that. there's not a lot of work here in the winter.

almost can't work at all when i've done a shift, too tired, but need to wind down.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2012)

toggle said:


> mostly factory work, cleaning, or kp. anything i can get, have to do that. there's not a lot of work here in the winter.
> 
> almost can't work at all when i've done a shift, too tired, but need to wind down.


I can talk, I should be studying right now but I've studied every single day every spare minute for days and cba. Instead I am off out to get drunk when my mate eventually arrives to give me a lift and I'm taking a healthy run up with this bottle of rum.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was diligently working away in the library, then there was a fire alarm evacuation so I just went home


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

I did go home with the intention of doing more work tbf.  Need to finish this essay asap


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I did go home with the intention of doing more work tbf. Need to finish this essay asap


I'm just, you know, factoring some motherfucking equations.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm just, you know, factoring some motherfucking equations.


 
That sounds... like hell


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> That sounds... like hell


Yes it is, I have no idea what I'm doing. It's one of those really simple maths things that I've never really 'got'. I seem to have completely lost the ability to do some really basic maths in class as well, doesn't help when you're paired up with someone who is really slow with the lab equipment and coughing and huffing all over your arm.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you tried the khan academy or just looking up youtube instructionals?  I found those helpful


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Have you tried the khan academy or just looking up youtube instructionals? I found those helpful


There are maths tutors in the library but I've been struggling so much to catch up after my cold the first week I haven't had time. Perhaps I'm just not good enough to stay the pace.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There are maths tutors in the library but I've been struggling so much to catch up after my cold the first week I haven't had time. Perhaps I'm just not good enough to stay the pace.


 
If you've been worn down with illness, that is going to make everything seem more unmanagable.  The trick is to take steps to make it start feeling manageable again.  Go see the tutors when you get a chance, I bet you feel more positive afterwards.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> If you've been worn down with illness, that is going to make everything seem more unmanagable. The trick is to take steps to make it start feeling manageable again. Go see the tutors when you get a chance, I bet you feel more positive afterwards.


Nah, it's the same stuff that held me back at GCSE. We must not have had much of it on the maths course last year.

I can't see my getting a decent degree even if I don't fail out. Can't really see the point.

Of course with my sudden high blood pressure and what I've noticed is a spot that isn't healing on my wrist (is it a mole? Dunno) it may all be a moot point.


----------



## toggle (Oct 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There are maths tutors in the library but I've been struggling so much to catch up after my cold the first week I haven't had time. Perhaps I'm just not good enough to stay the pace.


 
you are and you know you are. if they didn't think you could do it, they wouldn't have let you in.

and take care of the basics before you try to do anymore. you're now spending more time than you have to on the stuff you're doing right now. it's not that you dont have time for the tutoring, you don't have time not to. time spent with tutors+time doing the work after will equal a lot less than time spent struggling with it and stressing about it.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Nah, it's the same stuff that held me back at GCSE. We must not have had much of it on the maths course last year.
> 
> I can't see my getting a decent degree even if I don't fail out. Can't really see the point.
> 
> Of course with my sudden high blood pressure and what I've noticed is a spot that isn't healing on my wrist (is it a mole? Dunno) it may all be a moot point.


 
I think someone mentioned this on another thread, but stress makes it much harder to concentrate too, so it's going to make things seem harder and less manageable than they really are.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm skipping lectures today to work on my essay in the library.  I see this as good time management.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm skipping lectures today to work on my essay in the library. I see this as good time management.


I skipped lectures to try and get caught up but was so tired I ended up asleep until now.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2012)

I always fall asleep if I stay home and try to work. It's infurating because the idea of having a study/bedroom seems so awesome, but I simply can't work unless I go to the library. At home it's just internet.. guitar... bedddd.

Managed to write a whole essay today. I'll need to proof-read it with a fresh pair of eyes tomorrow, undoubtedly it will need some editing, but essentially it is done. I'm so pleased because blitzing it over the past week has left me with two weeks to do my next one, I can take it a bit easier.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 23, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I always fall asleep if I stay home and try to work. It's infurating because the idea of having a study/bedroom seems so awesome, but I simply can't work unless I go to the library. At home it's just internet.. guitar... bedddd.
> 
> Managed to write a whole essay today. I'll need to proof-read it with a fresh pair of eyes tomorrow, undoubtedly it will need some editing, but essentially it is done. I'm so pleased because blitzing it over the past week has left me with two weeks to do my next one, I can take it a bit easier.


I feel ok now, think it was just Tuesdayitis after going out at the weekend.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope. Can't even do basic arithmetic now. Fuck. Don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 24, 2012)

Stress!  

Never underestimate the power of stress to make your brain stop working.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 24, 2012)

I finished my first essay today woohoooo.  It took 6 days from start to finish, including all the reading.  If I can repeat that starting tomorrow I'll have my next one finished by the end of the month, a good few days before the deadline.  You get used to sitting in the library all day


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Nope. Can't even do basic arithmetic now. Fuck. Don't know what's wrong with me.


 
You CAN do this, you would not have been accepted onto the course unless you could.  Take a step away, do something different, go out for a pint and don't think or worry about uni work.  Plan something into your day when you get back from lectures that doesn't involve thinking about or doing uni work for a couple and hours and do it.  E-mail a tutor and ask to go over some of the exercises.  Do not think or worry about what other students are saying or acting; just because they're answering questions in class doesn't mean they aren't struggling, just because you hear them talking to their mates about how easy the work is it doesn't mean they aren't finding it hard.  There's a lot of bravado at uni, so never compare yourself to others, it's pointless. 

Piss about on the internet for the rest of the night and don't think about it.  Your uni should have a guidance / counselling / student support service; most of these run workshops (relaxation, stress management etc).  Seriously consider signing up for a couple of these, they may help a hell of a lot.  You are NOT thick, you are NOT stupid, you CAN do it. 

If Johnny has 3 apples and Jane has 2 apples, how many apples do they have?  Got it right?  Then you can do basic arithmetic.  Don't panic.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 26, 2012)

Right.. cup of tea then I get stuck into this history essay.  It's lucky I have no life and can devote my weekends to this


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Right.. cup of tea then I get stuck into this history essay. It's lucky I have no life and can devote my weekends to this


 
you can do mine as well if you have the time


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 26, 2012)

toggle said:


> you can do mine as well if you have the time


 
I've done fuck all.  Seriously feeling unwell and it's sapped my energy.  

Early night then library tomorrow morning is the new plan


----------



## toggle (Oct 26, 2012)

i had a fantstic meeting with the bloke from a diff uni who is expert in the area i want to look at (although he and supervisor are apparently working together on a project, whihc considering who it's funded by, i may well try to get a nosey in on). loads of ideas. at least 3-4 months worth of work before i need to think about anyhting else and a nod on the scope of the project i'm looking at- i've done one constituency, bloke has done another, there's 5 more unexamined. so loads of space for original work.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

had a chat about MA's today, had already been for the open day but have been told that I will get an offer and that if I carry on as I am should get on it no worries. 

So, on with the saving just in case I get no funding....


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am in the library at night time the horror the horror

Why I am posting here instead of working, hence prolonging my time here, I cannot say.


----------



## toggle (Oct 29, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I am in the library at night time the horror the horror
> 
> Why I am posting here instead of working, hence prolonging my time here, I cannot say.


 
you are taking a break, thereby increacing the value of the work you do when you actually do some


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have this book on the great depression. Of course I don't have to read the whole thing, just the relevant bit I am looking for. But unusually for an academic book, every chapter has a really oblique title which gives no clue to the contents. Here's some examples:

Puritan in Babylon
Gotterdammerung (google tells me this means 'twilight of the gods' and is the title of an opera)
Best of times, worst of times
Over there, again

Which one is about social conditions after the crash come on already


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

toggle said:


> you are taking a break, thereby increacing the value of the work you do when you actually do some


 
It doesn't count as a break when you've not started yet


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not really sure what I'm doing with this essay.  It is about the crash, and the effects of the crash.  Wrt effects, I'm not sure whether I need to a) go into the whole debate about to which extent the crash caused the depression, with discussion of all the other factors, or b) _assume_ the crash played a large part in the depression and talk more about the effects of the depression (economic and social fallout, and longer term changes in government policy, the new deal etc)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

gotterdammerberg (sp) is part of the Wagner ring cycle. it is seen as a piece of work (written 1860's) but is also a book written by Nietzsche. It is often used in English as a description of an event of disaster


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> gotterdammerberg (sp) is part of the Wagner ring cycle. it is seen as a piece of work (written 1860's) but is also a book written by Nietzsche. It is often used in English as a description of an event of disaster


 
Yep that one ended up being the chapter about the wall street crash.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

(can you tell I'm doing a module on Wagner  )


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

can you get your hands on Richard Overy's Inter war years book? When is the essay due, if you can't I can post it up (need it back though)


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> can you get your hands on Richard Overy's Inter war years book? When is the essay due, if you can't I can post it up (need it back though)


 
Wow amazing, not only can I get it but I can get it electronically on dawson era.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a good book, we needed it for a module last year. He has written loads of things around that time frame. Glad I could help


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 30, 2012)

I had nearly a 12 hour day today.  Left this morning at 9am, just got home.  I am fucking exhausted and still have a 20-page sociology paper to read


----------



## toggle (Nov 8, 2012)

today's reading list, the basics of postcolonialism, the liberal party in 1885 and another attempt to write the shite i need for my critical journal. it['s shite, i know it's shite, but it's non optional. i just need to know how much i need to take it seriously and how much i can bullshit it. the last thing i had to do like this was pure ott bullshit


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2012)

No money. Just got turned down for a job at Boots, failed the psychometrics. I'm now banned for applying for a job in Boots for 15 months...


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2012)

fuck psychometircs


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2012)

toggle said:


> fuck psychometircs


I don't care if I'm not the right sort of corporate whore to work in your shop that doesn't stop me from doing a more than competent job ffs with a smile on my face due to not getting paid much this year.

Fucking missed what I think was probably a telephone interview off one of the jobs on campus last night as I was in a low reception area, needless to say they haven't rung back. I guess I can do my mum's house move again over Christmas...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 9, 2012)

toggle said:


> today's reading list, the basics of postcolonialism, the liberal party in 1885 and another attempt to write the shite i need for my critical journal. it['s shite, i know it's shite, but it's non optional. i just need to know how much i need to take it seriously and how much i can bullshit it. the last thing i had to do like this was pure ott bullshit


On postcolonialism, I was writing a thing last year and read an awesome book with lots of interesting stuff about Carribbean revolutions and 'revolution theory'. It's pretty good and opens with a quote "revolutions are the locomotives of history" (Marx) which is particularly pertinent, I reckon, in postcolonialism.
*sigh*  I miss history

I've almost finished one essay and have most of another planned and half written. I've got essay anxiety though and am not quite sure what my 'pitch' is; in some places it's good, interesting and explores some interesting theoretical things, other places are more deconstructive of texts but the two song seem to mesh. I may have to write another paragraph to explicate the links between the two but its going to be choppy. And long. 
Not very happy about it tbh.
But it's better than having nothing to hand in so that's something.


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I don't care if I'm not the right sort of corporate whore to work in your shop that doesn't stop me from doing a more than competent job ffs with a smile on my face due to not getting paid much this year.


 
nods.

i think part of the employability training i got offered is how to do these tests


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2012)

toggle said:


> nods.
> 
> i think part of the employability training i got offered is how to do these tests


I thought I did really well, too. Last few times I've had them I've always passed, it's normally fairly easy to see what they want for a particular job. Now I have to ask my mum for work. I know she is moving house over the holidays and all.

 FML.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No money. Just got turned down for a job at Boots, failed the psychometrics. I'm now banned for applying for a job in Boots for 15 months...


What, because you didn't fall within their prescribed limits? Fuck them and all their stores.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 9, 2012)

Finished another placement today.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 9, 2012)

you don't want to work for boots anyway, they are scum to work for. They wouldn't give me te time off to go to a funeral for the person I had been living with for over 2 years. Lucky escape I say


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've gone from "whos looking forward to next term..ME" to "omg i am spending my friday night reading a criminology journal why god why"

I wouldn't have it any other way and I feel lucky to have this opportunity but fuck me I am not feeling motivated right now


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I've gone from "whos looking forward to next term..ME" to "omg i am spending my friday night reading a criminology journal why god why"
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way and I feel lucky to have this opportunity but fuck me I am not feeling motivated right now


Tell me about it, I'm meant to be doing my logbook etc after a nap. Last night I stayed in and did maths.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 16, 2012)

It fucking sucks. I have two presentations to prepare (both involving mass amounts of reading) plus an essay due (yes, mass amounts of reading) all for next week. I can only do a set amount per day before my brain gives out and just stops absorbing stuff, and the amount I have to get through is looking daunting.

Then when I get that all done, I will have exactly 2 weeks until my first exam (of 3), so straight into another period of full on study right up to the middle of december 

I'll get through it but it's a horrible feeling knowing the next month is just going to be full on _work._


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It fucking sucks. I have two presentations to prepare (both involving mass amounts of reading) plus an essay due (yes, mass amounts of reading) all for next week. I can only do a set amount per day before my brain gives out and just stops absorbing stuff, and the amount I have to get through is looking daunting.
> 
> Then when I get that all done, I will have exactly 2 weeks until my first exam (of 3), so straight into another period of full on study right up to the middle of december
> 
> I'll get through it but it's a horrible feeling knowing the next month is just going to be full on _work._


All my exams are just after Christmas. #kissyourholidaysgoodbye


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> All my exams are just after Christmas. #kissyourholidaysgoodbye


 
Bastards, that is so harsh.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Bastards, that is so harsh.


Not as harsh as if they were in a month!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Not as harsh as if they were in a month!


 
Nah you want to get em out the way before christmas, then you can enjoy the hols.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Nah you want to get em out the way before christmas, then you can enjoy the hols.


I look on it more as a brilliant excuse to avoid my relatives.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I look on it more as a brilliant excuse to avoid my relatives.


 
Aye fair play.  When I say 'hols' i just mean sitting in my room at uni dossing about with no work.  Although I will go home for a week or so maybe.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2012)

i have 4 library books to go through (2 are ILL, so if anyhting i'll ever need needs full notetaking as well) by next wednesday, before i have meeting with thesis supervisor. promiced i'd do background reading that i should have done before i suggested this project. i have an essay in a month and an oral presentation in 2 weeks. next week, bakunin gets atos'd.

since i've not got any agency work atm, i saw no loss in signing up for a 5 week part time employability course. they have apperwork, including psychometrics of various varieties. i wonder whether to fill them out honestly or bullshit them cmpletely. this is the equiv of a uni year 2 module over 5 weeks of 2 days a week.

and i think my SAD is returning. i'm listless, can't focus and tired all the time. i can't sleep at night and can't wake in the morning. i know doing nothing maked it worse and too much makes it worse. i have real truble balencing this. looking into cheap daylight bulbs atm. gonna put one into a desklamp next to my computer, should work ok if i'm sitting here hours every day.

can someone please come and do part of my life for me, cause i don't have time to do it all myself atm.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

toggle said:


> i have 4 library books to go through (2 are ILL, so if anyhting i'll ever need needs full notetaking as well) by next wednesday, before i have meeting with thesis supervisor. promiced i'd do background reading that i should have done before i suggested this project. i have an essay in a month and an oral presentation in 2 weeks. next week, bakunin gets atos'd.
> 
> since i've not got any agency work atm, i saw no loss in signing up for a 5 week part time employability course. they have apperwork, including psychometrics of various varieties. i wonder whether to fill them out honestly or bullshit them cmpletely. this is the equiv of a uni year 2 module over 5 weeks of 2 days a week.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky - on sunny days I can sunbathe in bed as I'm south facing in a tower block. 

My sleep cycle is fucked anyway, but it's never been that regular and being in halls in the middle of Brum isn't exactly quiet (as well as the all night roadworks and shouty drunk students I'm bang next to the cop shop and kiddy A&E). ~Combine that with the fact that I'll sometimes work a 20 hour day and then sleep every spare hour the next day to get oer it, or have a nap then work until 2am, or get up at 5am to study, or whatever...

I'm trying to stay up late tonight anyway as been up early all week and going out tomorrow.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 17, 2012)

I remember thinking I was getting SAD last year. I was spending 20 hours in bed, fully wiped of all energy so getting up was just not a possibility. LIke I'd been drugged. Fucking horrible it was, but it turned out to be a stress response to various life factors (exams, plus a heap of other bullshit to deal with on top of them) and I had basically had a mild breakdown 

Sorry not meaning to discredit your own diagnosis there you just reminded me of that story. There have been a couple of times this week I've had the same feeling, just fucking zapped in the morning, and I am being very mindful of not letting the same thing happen. Last year I lost quite a few revision days to not being able to get out of bed.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I remember thinking I was getting SAD last year. I was spending 20 hours in bed, fully wiped of all energy so getting up was just not a possibility. LIke I'd been drugged. Fucking horrible it was, but it turned out to be a stress response to various life factors (exams, plus a heap of other bullshit to deal with on top of them) and I had basically had a mild breakdown
> 
> Sorry not meaning to discredit your own diagnosis there you just reminded me of that story. There have been a couple of times this week I've had the same feeling, just fucking zapped in the morning, and I am being very mindful of not letting the same thing happen. Last year I lost quite a few revision days to not being able to get out of bed.


Get the lamp mofo. And make sure you are getting all your proper vitamins and omega oils as well. Unless you have an amazingly well balanced diet you might want to look at a supplement especially in winter.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 17, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Get the lamp mofo. And make sure you are getting all your proper vitamins and omega oils as well. Unless you have an amazingly well balanced diet you might want to look at a supplement especially in winter.


 
I don't think it is SAD though.  It's just me being shit at stressful situations.  Although the darkness in the morning probably doesn't help..


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I don't think it is SAD though. It's just me being shit at stressful situations. Although the darkness in the morning probably doesn't help..


How is your diet though generally? The better you eat the more able your body is able to deal with stress.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Get the lamp mofo. And make sure you are getting all your proper vitamins and omega oils as well. Unless you have an amazingly well balanced diet you might want to look at a supplement especially in winter.


 
in my case, i have a very good diet, better now than it was a few months ago even. veggies= cheap. our diet is chosen for a diabetic with high cholesterol. what is good for that is healthy for most people. i do know it's stress related, but stress isn't all of it. but i think a lamp will help. i'm not coughing up a fortuge for a lightbox. i'm getting a cheapie desklight and a compact florescent daylight bulb. will cost about 15 quid max.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 18, 2012)

someone tell me to do some work! I have 6 pieces of work in 13/14/15th December, the plan today was to get the 1000 word easypeasy one done but my motivation has done a runner


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 18, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> someone tell me to do some work! I have 6 pieces of work in 13/14/15th December, the plan today was to get the 1000 word easypeasy one done but my motivation has done a runner



do it!

I've 1500 for tomorrow afternoon. I failed to scrutinise every last word in the the title and as a result have had to return all my books and get out an other lot.  

Still not working.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> someone tell me to do some work! I have 6 pieces of work in 13/14/15th December, the plan today was to get the 1000 word easypeasy one done but my motivation has done a runner


Do some work! And me too!

Spent most of yesterday and toady asleep or out raving. Not got that much to do but...


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

Chill folks 

http://learni.st/users/34/boards/2709-the-power-of-procrastination


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Chill folks
> 
> http://learni.st/users/34/boards/2709-the-power-of-procrastination


Oh I know I work harder with a deadline, and of course there's the other stuff that ceases to matter if you leave it long enough but the way the stuff I'm doing is set up I would be letting other people down if it doesn't get done.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Oh I know I work harder with a deadline, and of course there's the other stuff that ceases to matter if you leave it long enough but the way the stuff I'm doing is set up I would be letting other people down if it doesn't get done.


 
Me too, it's just all my deadlines, work and academic, seem to be very, very flexible, so everything's always really, really late. The important shit gets done eventually and the less important stuff often gets overtaken by events.

I think I may need to be sent on a course


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Me too, it's just all my deadlines, work and academic, seen to be very, very flexible, so everything's always really, really late. The important shit gets done eventually and the less important stuff often gets overtaken by events.
> 
> I think I may need to be sent on a course


I'm so lazy I've been up over an hour and not even made a cuppa or gone for a fag yet. I just ate half a bowl of bran flakes dry because the milk and berries are all the way in the fridge.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm so lazy I've been up over an hour and not even made a cuppa or gone for a fag yet.


 
I'm so lazy that my dissertation will be a year late


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm so lazy that my dissertation will be a year late


 
I'm still wearing the clothes I went out in.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm still wearing the clothes I went out in.


 
I think I'm still wearing the clothes that I put on yesterday morning and I haven't washed 

I have, however, reviewed a paper for work (dunno how good the quality will be) and played around with SPSS.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 18, 2012)

well got some work done. not the 1000 worder but some other work done so not too bad.


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Chill folks
> 
> http://learni.st/users/34/boards/2709-the-power-of-procrastination


http://chronicle.com/article/How-to-ProcrastinateStill/93959

i've got a fecking massive list of things to do. and the bigger the list gets, the more willing i am to tackle the stuff i've put off.


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2012)

actually, i winder if that is the purpose of the journal shit we have to do. it's absolutely useless, can be done as a mind dump of bullshit at the last minute and gives procrastonators the thing they can aviod doing for the rest of the course.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It fucking sucks. I have two presentations to prepare (both involving mass amounts of reading) plus an essay due (yes, mass amounts of reading) all for next week. I can only do a set amount per day before my brain gives out and just stops absorbing stuff, and the amount I have to get through is looking daunting.
> 
> Then when I get that all done, I will have exactly 2 weeks until my first exam (of 3), so straight into another period of full on study right up to the middle of december
> 
> I'll get through it but it's a horrible feeling knowing the next month is just going to be full on _work._


 
Update on this. I have done one presentation, and all the reading/note taking for my essay. If I can get the other presentation done tonight I get to wake up tomorrow with nothing else to do except type up my essay, and all week to do it. Hurrah.

Except the prep for this presentation involves and amount of reading that feels.. unreasonable. 76 pages in a night, I think I am almost capable but my brain might give out.

You always hear about students doing the whole late night coffee and candlelight studying.  I like the idea, but personally I'm not sure I can stay engaged for long enough.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Update on this. I have done one presentation, and all the reading/note taking for my essay. If I can get the other presentation done tonight I get to wake up tomorrow with nothing else to do except type up my essay, and all week to do it. Hurrah.
> 
> Except the prep for this presentation involves and amount of reading that feels.. unreasonable. 76 pages in a night, I think I am almost capable but my brain might give out.
> 
> You always hear about students doing the whole late night coffee and candlelight studying. I like the idea, but personally I'm not sure I can stay engaged for long enough.


I normally have a meal, watch summat on the puter/play a game, have an hour's kip and _then_ stay up studying.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I normally have a meal, watch summat on the puter/play a game, have an hour's kip and _then_ stay up studying.


 
If I have a nap it messes up my sleeping pattern.  I wouldn't get back to sleep, I'd miss tomorrows morning class.  It would suck.  

I think I'll just persevere until I get bored and do what's left tomorrow morning.  I'd really love to wake up with it done though arrghh


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you do the trick of reading the introduction and conclusion and ignoring the rest of the paper?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Can you do the trick of reading the introduction and conclusion and ignoring the rest of the paper?


 
Not for this because it's for history.  In second year they are just giving us a tonne of primary sources to read now, it's not like a journal article where you can read the outline.  I have a whole lot of speeches, statements, legal reports and things to read.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah I see. 

The level of primary sources we had to read for our undergrad was laughable, we barely had to do any, journal articles were fine.   Good luck with your reading!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> The level of primary sources we had to read for our undergrad was laughable, we barely had to do any, journal articles were fine.  Good luck with your reading!


 
Rub it in why don't ya


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Rub it in why don't ya


 
If it helps now I'm at MA it's lots of primary resources.  Well, at least in terms of legal reports.  But even then our lecturer has admitted it's dry and boring reading and to try and find a blog if it's on a well known or recent case, because somebody will have probably summarised it nice and neatly for us.


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Not for this because it's for history. In second year they are just giving us a tonne of primary sources to read now, it's not like a journal article where you can read the outline. I have a whole lot of speeches, statements, legal reports and things to read.


 
which are hopefully written in standard english.


scan them with a highlighter. you know what you're looking for, do the visual equiv of a keyword search.


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> If it helps now I'm at MA it's lots of primary resources. Well, at least in terms of legal reports. But even then our lecturer has admitted it's dry and boring reading and to try and find a blog if it's on a well known or recent case, because somebody will have probably summarised it nice and neatly for us.


 
this is why i like newspaper editorials as a historian.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, there's often little need to read something word for word.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

I would love it if I just had to read stuff. So jealous.


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Yeah, there's often little need to read something word for word.


 

and if you haven't learnt how to scan by your third year, you're in trouble doing a dissertation.

but i need saving from postmodernist historical writing. i can't scan it, it's barely readable. if i wanted something post literate, i'd read something by a writer, not by someone who should be writing history and not worrying about whether their style makes them look clever


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

I would love to not have to read things like serious case reviews and discuss how to spot signs of sexual abuse in a child tbh.  But life is sadly lacking in unicorns.


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I would love it if I just had to read stuff. So jealous.


 

i'll give you the 40 research papers and 15 books i need to go through, in addition to about 20 books for an essay and an oral presentation to do and some other utter shit, within thre next 3 weeks.

that's the part time workload.


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> But life is sadly lacking in unicorns.


 
you are doing something even more nauseous than reading neo darwinist justifications for imperialism.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> If it helps now I'm at MA it's lots of primary resources. Well, at least in terms of legal reports. But even then our lecturer has admitted it's dry and boring reading and to try and find a blog if it's on a well known or recent case, because somebody will have probably summarised it nice and neatly for us.


 
Tbf they're not so bad because it's all around the issue of civil rights in 1960s US. Pretty interesting stuff, like the black panthers party platform (they had very radical ideas about taking back the means of production etc, i had no idea) or Brown vs. The board of education, which is obviously a famous case. It's good stuff, there's just loads of it.



toggle said:


> which are hopefully written in standard english.
> 
> 
> scan them with a highlighter. you know what you're looking for, do the visual equiv of a keyword search.


 
If it was standard tutorial prep I'd just be reading and highlighting. I need to present to the class, so i'm taking quite detailed notes which is slowing me down. At least it is modern history in plain english though... small mercies.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

toggle said:


> i'll give you the 40 research papers and 15 books i need to go through, in addition to about 20 books for an essay and an oral presentation to do and some other utter shit, within thre next 3 weeks.
> 
> that's the part time workload.


Cool, you can research and design an electric powertrain for a formula student car. I'll just fetch the 180 page rulebook...oh, and you'll have to do all my uni work as well.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I would love it if I just had to read stuff. So jealous.


 
I wish I could sit about doing a few sums instead of having to plough through hours upon hours of dense, dry texts


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Cool, you can research and design an electric powertrain for a formula student car. I'll just fetch the 180 page rulebook...oh, and you'll have to do all my uni work as well.


 
nope. cause i've done squat all maths in even longer than you have and i'm doing history so i don't have to do any more maths. which is why i explained to my tutor why he could bugger off if he thought i was doing economic history


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 19, 2012)

toggle said:


> you are doing something even more nauseous than reading neo darwinist justifications for imperialism.


 
But necessary, sadly.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

toggle said:


> nope. cause i've done squat all maths in even longer than you have and i'm doing history so i don't have to do any more maths. which is why i explained to my tutor why he could bugger off if he thought i was doing economic history


 
I like economic history, didn't have to do any sums. Microeconomics on the other hand.. no thanks!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2012)

Why the fuck am I even posting right now!?  arrghh.  

*leaves thread*


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Why the fuck am I even posting right now!? arrghh.
> 
> *leaves thread*


Me too! Yay!


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I like economic history, didn't have to do any sums. Microeconomics on the other hand.. no thanks!


 
i didn't when i did it at undergrad. but to do it as a postgrad, id' have to be finding and manipulating my own datasets as evidence. i may have to do a bit of that with numbers for election results, but i'll have 7 constituencies and about 8 elections max. that isn't proper numbercrunching


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

i'm not working tonight cause my bf is getting atos'd tomorrow. i'm getting pissed instead.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

toggle said:


> i'm not working tonight cause my bf is getting atos'd tomorrow. i'm getting pissed instead.


Are you going with him. 

And shouldn't you be getting him drunk, so he looks all weak and feble?


----------



## toggle (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Are you going with him.
> 
> And shouldn't you be getting him drunk, so he looks all weak and feble?


yes

and that will be done in the morning. he goes manic after scrumpy.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I would love it if I just had to read stuff. So jealous.


 
I did a BA and just reading stuff was a piece of piss compared to having to 'make' stuff in my MSc


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 20, 2012)

my reading as a whole isn't too bad, just the reading for my dissertation is crippling me, and I chose the topic


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2012)

Argh maths, thank fuck for computers.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes final piece of coursework has been handed in.  Last week has been brutal, I'm allowing myself this evening off.  Then I have 13 days until my first exam so I'll need to get cracking tomorrow.

Hmm I wonder if I can start the day after tomorrow and get a full day off.  Not much difference between 12 days and 13 days


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 24, 2012)

sitting at work with my laptop and notes, writing up my debate log. Only got about 200 words left and the bibliography and that takes my work to do list down to 5  if the battery lasts out might try and get my other short piece done too 

Then the big boys come into play.......


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got a good laugh reading this book, where someone has marked an area in pencil and just written "WHAT!!??" in the margin.

Poor person who had this book before I did, I understand your frustration.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got two of my essays back (they count for 30-50% of grade depending on subject).

Got an 'A' for my politics essay yaay. Now if someone attempts to say something stupid on facebook I can be all like 'who is the politics expert me or you'  (i promise i would not actually say this, the thought just amuses me).

Got a 'B' for my history essay mehhh. Happy enough I guess.

Still waiting for sociology essay to get marked.  Not sure how I've done.  It was structurally disjointed but had some good analysis in my humble opinion.  I got to a stage where I knew I had enough research to write it, but it probably would have benefited from reading a bit wider, and I just thought fuck it this'll do.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I have started looking into a Masters course to begin in 2014 after my grad year. While a Masters in Nursing would be the obvious and wise decision it's not really what I want to do and, well, I didn't get where I am today by doing the obvious and wise now did I 

Very turned on by the Masters in Public Health (Bio Security and Disaster Preparedness) offered here by James Cook University. I'm hoping that this type of Masters will allow me to work and travel easier than a nursing Masters. They do another one in Communicable Diseases which is also quite exciting as well, although not as exciting as that one. The disaster stuff has been a long-term goal of mine since before I started my nursing degree but it all seemed so unobtainable at the time. I've been looking into getting some international experience to go with the remote stuff I've done here in the Northern Territory. Apparently there's a fair bit of stuff going on in Burma and Timor at the moment and I recently met someone who had just got back from a year in Vanuatu and my house mate just moved to the Philippines to do disaster stuff. I'm still pretty clueless about how it all works and know it's going to be tough to get a foot in the door, but you got to follow your dreams huh?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 28, 2012)

Missed one of my meetings again today and it's the fucking group work one that you get a peer mark and I made it to the other one and they will think I wasn't ill even though I have flu and I will fail.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2012)

Two days revision time left before my first exam.

Annoyingly the fear and adrenaline hasn't kicked in the way it did last year, I am almost too relaxed and can't seem to motivate myself properly.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 3, 2012)

don't worry it will kick in, it always does.....


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not sure, I only have the rest of today and tomorrow to prepare and I'm still not feeling it.

Worrying.  

Mind you last year I had two exams on the same day, then another a day or two later.  I really had to blitz all my revision at once.  This year I have time between exams so I am focusing one just one at a time, that's perhaps why it feels easier.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 3, 2012)

I've now taught 8 seminars, just one more pending. They've been of fairly variable quality, as I'm learning as I go along really (it's quite similar to TEFL teaching actually, in that you're trying to grade your questions at a level where they're likely to respond coherently!). Just marked their essays, mostly decent grades, but I'm feeling guilty about one who I chewed out a bit


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2012)

presentation for wednesday. piece of piss to explain the content cause i know it well, jut need to work out what to cut out to get in to the time limit.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 4, 2012)

8 pieces of work in over 3 days next week. Have got one typed up. 2 written up just need typing (today's task) another one shed loads ofresearch/reading done so should only take 4-5 hours to write up. None particularly worrying me apart from one but that's because I have yet to look at the essay titles 

Roll on 14th 5pm


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 4, 2012)

I appear to have lost my pink hand in folder (everything is colour-coded  ) which has my blue thicko making cards in


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2012)

Avalanche of deadlines, panicked and stayed up late working then slept through the morning lecture...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 4, 2012)

pink folder found, 2 small items done, 3rd very nearly done then got work for tomorrow's lecture/seminar to do......

Note to self and others, do not do 6 modules in one semester, it will kill you


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been having the worst fucking time.  Cursing even being at uni at all 

Got my second exam out the way today though so I feel like I'm through the worst.  One exam to go and 5 study days to prepare for it then I'm freeee and it's holidays and no more exams until may.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 9, 2012)

tar, nearly there! very soon you can put your feet up and relax. Also just think, you will have no work to do over the xmas break.

Just when I thought things were going well, I start procrastinating and excel decides to hate me 

Anyone fancy creating a database for me on the programmes and times of the radio in Britain and Germany between 1935-45. The info is in the Times online database? no? well worth the ask


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

Exams after xmas. Deadlines this week. Fire alarm middle of every night. Tis the season. Fml


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 11, 2012)

First two essays back. One of them got seventy-five percent, the other a big fat zero. Somehow I don't think I've quite figured out what they want from me.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

essay number 4 nearly done however I have a stinking cold and writing on should the state control suicide is becoming very trying.... how do I stretch no out to 2500 words?

I want to chop my own head off so I can at least get a decent nights sleep. Roll on friday


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> First two essays back. One of them got seventy-five percent, the other a big fat zero. Somehow I don't think I've quite figured out what they want from me.


hmm, what feedback did they give for the zero? You must be doing something right....


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 11, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> hmm, what feedback did they give for the zero? You must be doing something right....


 
I'm chatting about exactly that on another thread. It's basically that I took the question at face value rather than connecting it specifically to the module. Didn't help that I missed the lectures that week either.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 11, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'm chatting about exactly that on another thread. It's basically that I took the question at face value rather than connecting it specifically to the module. Didn't help that I missed the lectures that week either.


ahhhh, tricky.. easily done though


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 8, 2013)

Woohoo new term starts today.  I am excited again.

Feeling focused this time.  Haven't got last terms exam results back yet but I feel like I didn't do too well.  I know why too; I got complacent.  I sort of convinced myself uni is easy and slacked off a bit, overlooking the fact that I did well last year not because it's easy but because I worked bloody hard.  So this term it's a new attitude - no skipping lectures, no slacking off.  That just leads to a painful stressful amount of cramming at exam time.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not back until 30th January and then only in lectures on a Wednesday morning. However I have already got stuck in with my next dissertation chapter and am building the database this week (if I stop arguing with excel that is)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 8, 2013)

starting History BA (with foundation year) at Goldsmiths this September. Really looking forward to it, I have been around Goldsmiths doing the extended project with Open Book this past year which has been an useful learning experience and makes the prospect of studying full time less daunting.
Was fretting a bit about how much money I would get to live on while I do this but got a letter through from Student Finance yesterday which confirmed how much I'm getting and  put my mind at rest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2013)

isn't it time for a new thread?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 9, 2013)

me, I'm teaching European History 1870-1945


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 9, 2013)

starting an MA in history of medicine next month... eek!


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 9, 2013)

So no new thread is the consensus then?

If so, am starting my second MSc next month in management and so forth. Despite telling my other half 10 years ago never to let me do a masters again. 

I got awarded a scholarship to do this one though, so maybe it'll be different. I've always fancied 'BSc, MSc and Bar' as my suffix anyway.

Either way good people of Urban, I'm doubtless going to need moral support over the next couple of years. Will be happy to give it in equal measure too...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm doing mine full time so only a year of hair pulling. I've only just got my BA, I must be mad to be going back


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am trying to pick my courses for 3rd year.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 10, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'm doing mine full time so only a year of hair pulling. I've only just got my BA, I must be mad to be going back


 

no, you're making the smart choice. It's very scary out here! I know being in school is no picnic either but I miss it all the time


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 10, 2013)

I know, and will no doubt love it when I do


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 10, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I am trying to pick my courses for 3rd year.


Third? I thought you started same time as me, making this your fourth year...


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Third? I thought you started same time as me, making this your fourth year...


 

Nope, it's definitely my 3rd year.  I did have a year out between college and uni which might explain it.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to spend an evening poring over the course choices for next term.  Now I am in third year I will be purely studying my major, so it's a case of picking which areas interest me most.

I have to take 'quantitative methods', 'qualitative methods' and 'social theory' as compulsory courses, and choose three optional ones.  So far have picked 'marxisms and post-marxisms'  as well as 'punishment and society'.  The latter involves a placement in a court or some place like that.  I am quite excited for the new term.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 11, 2013)

Can I join the thread?  I just registered for my second year doing English at Goldsmiths through the University of London international programme.   Last year was my first in education since I dropped out of school and I spent the whole time baffled and thinking I was going to fail, so deliberately ignored this thread.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Can I join the thread?  I just registered for my second year doing English at Goldsmiths through the University of London international programme.  Last year was my first in education since I dropped out of school and I spent the whole time baffled and thinking I was going to fail, so deliberately ignored this thread.


 

Ha I remember that first year feeling well. I take it it ended up going ok?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 11, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Ha I remember that first year feeling well. I take it it ended up going ok?


 

Yes, it all went fine, thanks!   This year I intend to start studying right away, rather than staring at my books like this --->      for three months.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 13, 2013)

today I feel like just packing it all in. Have no desire to finish my online enrolment nor to do anything towards it. I did start but saw that I need to pay my fees before my wages come in, meaning I am £300 short. 

Might just be a down day for me but I just can't be arsed any more, I've managed to find a job and I have my degree, something I never thought I'd get so maybe the end of the road education wise for now.

meh


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 15, 2013)

dynamicbaddog said:


> starting History BA (with foundation year) at Goldsmiths this September. Really looking forward to it, I have been around Goldsmiths doing the extended project with Open Book this past year which has been an useful learning experience and makes the prospect of studying full time less daunting.
> Was fretting a bit about how much money I would get to live on while I do this but got a letter through from Student Finance yesterday which confirmed how much I'm getting and  put my mind at rest.


It's where all the young, beautiful and shifty hang out


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 15, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Can I join the thread?  I just registered for my second year doing English at Goldsmiths through the University of London international programme.   Last year was my first in education since I dropped out of school and I spent the whole time baffled and thinking I was going to fail, so deliberately ignored this thread.


Another one? We can start an Internet Anarchist's Society!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Another one? We can start an Internet Anarchist's Society!


internet anarchists' society


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to next term!  Enjoying my time off loads but next year should be great.  Am doing my elective in youth justice and start my second placement working with children who have identified special educational needs.  Bring it on.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> internet anarchists' society


Shurrup


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Picking my courses for 3rd year has caused me untold amounts of stress.

Finally settled on studying marxism, nation states, and global civil society as my three optional choices. This took fucking ages as I was teetering between picking more crime & punishment based options, and have also had to forgo other interesting options such as media.

I can do some of those next year still, but I've missed out on the chance of doing the 'punishment in society' one as it only runs every other year 

Best thing is how much better my life will get when the course starts. My current 40 hours a week at work will reduce to 16 hours, with 6 hours of class time, and the rest as independent study... ie having a much more flexible schedule


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm still thinking of postponing my MA, have half signed up but just not feeling it. 

Will carry on thinking...


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 17, 2013)

I've now read two of of the four recommended reading books before I start the course in October. Sadly, they were both the shortest two, the next two are both thick text books.


----------



## Cami (Aug 22, 2013)

i am! will be first time in UK  anyone at UCL?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm getting more and more excited as I burrow through my reading stack; so many things keep popping up and I can't wait to see if they are discussed in lectures and seminars. I just hope I can find people to connect with this year so that I can discuss all of it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Best thing is how much better my life will get when the course starts. My current 40 hours a week at work will reduce to 16 hours, with 6 hours of class time, and the rest as independent study... ie having a much more flexible schedule


 

Sounds ace. I'll be doing a 35 hour week and 6 hours of lectures plus research for my dissertation. Make the most of that independent study time. I would kill for more time. Well, cause bruising at the very least.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 29, 2013)

Starting a full time masters in October - MA in historical research. I'm quitting my job to focus on doing this. Really excited and scared at the same time. Hope I'm not too in over my head.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 31, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Starting a full time masters in October - MA in historical research. I'm quitting my job to focus on doing this. Really excited and scared at the same time. Hope I'm not too in over my head.


 
Blimey!  Exciting!  Brings back fond memories of Colindale Newspaper Archive.

Is that the one at Birkbeck?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Hollis said:


> Blimey! Exciting! Brings back fond memories of Colindale Newspaper Archive.
> 
> Is that the one at Birkbeck?


 
Yes - an excited to be getting the time to really get my teeth into a subject.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2013)

Hollis said:


> Brings back fond memories of Colindale Newspaper Archive.


 
going there on monday


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 4, 2013)

I now have my timetable for this year, mondays and tuesdays first semester in modules I wanted. Very nice, starting to get excited again


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I have to change my timetable.  I was being lazy and leaning towards which gave me the nicest schedule rather than the courses I most wanted to do... if I pick those it will be doing 4 subjects first semester instead of 3.  Don't want to take on too much at once but I didn't get this far by shirking from work.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I now have my timetable for this year, mondays and tuesdays first semester in modules I wanted. Very nice, starting to get excited again



When do you start back?  Is an MA basically a masters?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 4, 2013)

An MA isn't basically a masters, it is a masters. 

MA is master of the arts, MSc is master of science.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> An MA isn't basically a masters, it is a masters.
> 
> MA is master of the arts, MSc is master of science.



It's confusing because some scottish unis call a normal four year degree an MA.  I am doing an MA as well but it's not a proper masters (although I like telling people I am doing an MA because it sounds fancy).


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm veering between looking forward to things actually starting and stressing because I can't get some of the books on my reading list.  I can get them sent here from England but half the time books don't seem to make it through, I think they get confiscated at customs for some reason.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm veering between looking forward to things actually starting and stressing because I can't get some of the books on my reading list.  I can get them sent here from England but half the time books don't seem to make it through, I think they get confiscated at customs for some reason.



That sucks.  Do you have a kindle?  I think you can download most books that way.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just sent in my option choices and they all look awesome, with awesome lecturers  I always stress about choosing modules because there's so much to do and it's disappointing if things clash and I can't do stuff I want, but it worked out pretty good this time so I'm excited.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> I've just sent in my option choices and they all look awesome, with awesome lecturers  I always stress about choosing modules because there's so much to do and it's disappointing if things clash and I can't do stuff I want, but it worked out pretty good this time so I'm excited.



Choosing is the worst, I have sleepless nights over it.  Which courses are you doing?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

My day-off plans have been scuppered by having to wait in for a plumber, so I'm going to familiarise myself with moodle2.  Is moodle a universal thing for unis?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorted out my courses, over the next year I will study:

Quantitative Methods - stats and number crunching, dataset analysis sort of shit.

Qualitative Methods - interviews and field research type shenanigans.  Get to do my own interview.

Social Theory - studying some of the classic foundational theory ie durkheim 'suicide'

Marxisms and Post-Marxisms - exchange values, base and superstructure, good dense theory to get stuck into

Punishment & Society - visit an institute of punishment (or alternative to punishment), could be a court or something.

Nationalism: Identities, Movements & Nation States - I enjoyed this topic last year, also incorporates race/ethnicity, nationalism as the new racism etc.

I am really glad to be doing the degree I do.  I am actually excited for each of these classes, makes a change from my aborted attempt to do business studies back in the day


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm veering between looking forward to things actually starting and stressing because I can't get some of the books on my reading list.  I can get them sent here from England but half the time books don't seem to make it through, I think they get confiscated at customs for some reason.


name some titles


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> An MA isn't basically a masters, it is a masters.
> 
> MA is master of the arts, MSc is master of science.


master of arts, not master of THE arts.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I can't wait to get back  
I feel like I have finally understood what they have been teaching us and how much I have learnt. They are sneaky buggers really 

I have a week or so to familiarise myself with the assignments ahead and delve into all the paperwork and records I need to keep to begin my placement. 

Though it all starts this weekend really when I begin my two day training in order to begin counselling in schools. Exciting/ terrifying/ high pressure times, a lot of juggling what with family and travel and what not. Eeeek. 
I am a few steps closer to where I want to be though. It can feel like I am not progressing at all until I look behind me.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I feel like I have finally understood what they have been teaching us and how much I have learnt. They are sneaky buggers really



It seeps in doesn't it.  There are times I've doubted if I'm really learning much, but I have learned to see the world in a very different way.  They train it into you to the extent you barely notice it unless you step back.  It becomes part of your fabric.  Good luck on the training and placements.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Choosing is the worst, I have sleepless nights over it.  Which courses are you doing?



The core course is an introduction to communications and media theory, plus a dissertation, then the three options are: power, media and society; the anthropology / cultural geography of media audiences; and postcolonialism and media. I'm looking at about 5-6 hours contact time a week  (I love independent study, and I do NOT like working normal 'work-time' hours)


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> The core course is an introduction to communications and media theory, plus a dissertation, then the three options are: power, media and society; the anthropology / cultural geography of media audiences; and postcolonialism and media. I'm looking at about 5-6 hours contact time a week  (I love independent study, and I do NOT like working normal 'work-time' hours)



That is awesome.  In my first couple of years I had like 14 hours contact time, I expected it to go up this year not down.  I have 8 hours semester one, then only 4 hours semester two 

Thing is you know you'll be busy as fuck all the time, but you can choose how, when and where to be busy


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> That is awesome.  In my first couple of years I had like 14 hours contact time, I expected it to go up this year not down.  I have 8 hours semester one, then only 4 hours semester two
> 
> Thing is you know you'll be busy as fuck all the time, but you can choose how, when and where to be busy



Innit, I get so much more done when I have less contact time!


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Innit, I get so much more done when I have less contact time!



Me too, nowt worse than when you have tons of work to be cracking on with and need to go to loads of classes too.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Me too, nowt worse than when you have tons of work to be cracking on with and need to go to loads of classes too.



Haha yeah, for me the money spent on doing the degree is not just for the people who run the courses and their lectures (which I do appreciate) but also access to loads and loads of great books and journals.

Your options sound ace too, though lots of stats which always seems complicated to me  Sounds like a really interesting degree. Is this your final year?


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Haha yeah, for me the money spent on doing the degree is not just for the people who run the courses and their lectures (which I do appreciate) but also access to loads and loads of great books and journals.



Part of me starting this masters next month is to get me loaning rights access to all sorts of archaeology books from libraries across the country. Sod all to do with my course, but saves me paying for them.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Haha yeah, for me the money spent on doing the degree is not just for the people who run the courses and their lectures (which I do appreciate) but also access to loads and loads of great books and journals.
> 
> Your options sound ace too, though lots of stats which always seems complicated to me  Sounds like a really interesting degree. Is this your final year?



Nah it's my penultimate year (3rd year of a four year degree).  It is just a standard sociology degree but there is good flexibility (eg the marxism class is run by the politics dept, but can count towards a sociology degree).  The stats stuff sounds scary, but it says in the course guide it's a soft fluffy intro to the beauty of stats, which has appeased me a bit


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Nah it's my penultimate year (3rd year of a four year degree).  It is just a standard sociology degree but there is good flexibility (eg the marxism class is run by the politics dept, but can count towards a sociology degree).  The stats stuff sounds scary, but it says in the course guide it's a soft fluffy intro to the beauty of stats, which has appeased me a bit



Oh yeah, funny scottish system I don't get! So your degree is an MA but it's not? Do you get something between a BA and an MA at the end??


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Part of me starting this masters next month is to get me loaning rights access to all sorts of archaeology books from libraries across the country. Sod all to do with my course, but saves me paying for them.



I love all the academic journals you get to access.  I used to sometimes read random shit in my spare time on them


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Oh yeah, funny scottish system I don't get! So your degree is an MA but it's not? Do you get something between a BA and an MA at the end??



I will graduate with an MA, but it is directly equivalent to an English BA afaik.  I would quite like to do a proper masters degree afterwards though, stay in uni as long as possible


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

What year are you in smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984  - I'm just about to start a masters having had a year off working (saving - at least that was the plan )
I would advise staying in education as long as possible, full time works sucks! (especially if you're getting your education funded by the state! )


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> tar1984  - I'm just about to start a masters having had a year off working (saving - at least that was the plan )
> I would advise staying in education as long as possible, full time works sucks! (especially if you're getting your education funded by the state! )



A masters?  You are living the dream!  What is your course called?

I have been working full-time all summer, I know all about it


----------



## smmudge (Sep 5, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> A masters?  You are living the dream!  What is your course called?
> 
> I have been working full-time all summer, I know all about it



Media and communications, because I wanted to do cultural studies, and I found M&C was more cultural studies than cultural studies!

All summer! Pah! I've been working full-time all YEAR!!  In a call centre too (which I recall you are working in?) Actually it's not that bad, they've even let me go part time so I can earn some money while I study (actually I do admin, not on the phones. I wouldn't have lasted this long if I was on the phones!)


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm doing a masters in history of medicine, fun fun fun!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2013)

As far as I recall the Scottish system was 3 years for a BA etc and 4 years for BA but with honours. If you graduate with a MA why wouldn't not be the equivalent? English degree with honours is a 3 year course.

Dovy I genuinely like the sound of your masters.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Media and communications, because I wanted to do cultural studies, and I found M&C was more cultural studies than cultural studies!
> 
> All summer! Pah! I've been working full-time all YEAR!!  In a call centre too (which I recall you are working in?) Actually it's not that bad, they've even let me go part time so I can earn some money while I study (actually I do admin, not on the phones. I wouldn't have lasted this long if I was on the phones!)



I do telesales, you don't know you're born 



Dovydaitis said:


> I'm doing a masters in history of medicine, fun fun fun!



I feel like I am in good company with all you masters students, surround yourself with success and all that 



moonsi til said:


> As far as I recall the Scottish system was 3 years for a BA etc and 4 years for BA but with honours. If you graduate with a MA why wouldn't not be the equivalent? English degree with honours is a 3 year course.
> 
> Dovy I genuinely like the sound of your masters.



You can do a 3-year ordinary degree or a 4-year honours degree, but they are both Master of Arts still. 

It is more in common with American universities where a degree takes 4 years because you spend the first couple of years doing a few different subjects.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 5, 2013)

I am looking forward to it, had a wobble as I was a bit short of cash due to unemployment but all sorted now.

Modules are public health, history of mental health, generic how to do a masters module and dissi


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I am looking forward to it, had a wobble as I was a bit short of cash due to unemployment but all sorted now.
> 
> Modules are public health, history of mental health, generic how to do a masters module and dissi



I bet history of mental health is interesting


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 6, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I bet history of mental health is interesting


Hoping so, although public health should be too


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 11, 2013)

I have homework _already! _I don't register till next week and lectures start week after


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I have homework _already! _I don't register till next week and lectures start week after



So it begins...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so happy, that is me finished full-time work for the summer.  Whole weekend off then onto a few light evening shifts next week, bliss.


----------



## toggle (Sep 14, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> A masters?  You are living the dream!  What is your course called?
> 
> I have been working full-time all summer, I know all about it



wait till you srart doing one, it's not quite the dream I thought it was going to be. still good, but a fuckton of stress and work. 

I'm through my halfway point now. i'm exhausted


----------



## pennimania (Sep 15, 2013)

The oldest fresher on campus has started her Master's.

Had to give an 8 minute presentation about my art practice the very first day.

Well, I've survived that and so far I'm loving it, especially the library.

Looking forward to Monday - that's how enlivened I feel


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 15, 2013)

toggle said:


> wait till you srart doing one, it's not quite the dream I thought it was going to be. still good, but a fuckton of stress and work.
> 
> I'm through my halfway point now. i'm exhausted



I just hope I make it that far, postgrad education sounds full on (everyone studying at that level seems to be exhausted).


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 16, 2013)

My daughter starts her degree at the beginning of October, I can't wait- to get my hands on her library access card!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> wait till you srart doing one, it's not quite the dream I thought it was going to be. still good, but a fuckton of stress and work.
> 
> I'm through my halfway point now. i'm exhausted



are you doing yours part time? I've had a one year master's described as a roller coster ride. I have 11 working days left at my job and then I start my masters. So excited and so so very nervous!


----------



## toggle (Sep 18, 2013)

boohoo said:


> are you doing yours part time? I've had a one year master's described as a roller coster ride. I have 11 working days left at my job and then I start my masters. So excited and so so very nervous!



Yes, I'm part time, I'm doing an MRes, so I've only had one taught course, everything else is based on my research project. I also had a dyslexia diagnosis about a year and a half ago, everything tends to take me that little bit longer to do. considering the stress and deadlines I have, I don't think I could have done this full time.

I've spent this week writing up my intro - 3k words, about 10% of the total thesis. I've got about another 400 words to edit, then I need to add in another 30 or so references (out of about 90 in total).it's the referencing that kills me, because I was crap at taking notes and recording page numbers so I'm going to have to go find what I know is in the stuff I've already read, but sometimes I'm looking for one sentence in 30 articles spread over a series of 20 edited books. it's a nightmare.

what i have been told is that a one year masters is the most stressful part, its more of the rollercoaster than a PhD.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 18, 2013)

Well that's it, I'm signed up. Goodbye social life for a year...


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 19, 2013)

Social lives are overrated


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 19, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping tar


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 20, 2013)

i have a feeling this term is going to be brutal.  I'd almost convinced myself it will be a breeze because there's so little contact time, but upon reading the course guides, the amount of work I have to squeeze into 10 weeks  totally going to have to hit the ground running.

Yet I can't be arsed even going to the library to print some stuff off before work today


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 20, 2013)

All the dissertation stuff is scaring me too.  I have to plan my own research project... erm... I liked it when I was just writing essays.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the tail end of your degree tar


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> All the dissertation stuff is scaring me too.  I have to plan my own research project... erm... I liked it when I was just writing essays.



you're going to get a lot of guidance in that. 

i would personally recommend picking the bloke on the faculty you are most likely to be assigned as a supervisor, the ones whose specialties fit closest with what you want to look at and having a chat about it via email. when i did this, they asked me a load of questions and by the time I'd finished thinking about the answers, I had a much better idea of where I was going with my project. 

i also found it a lot more fun working on something that i had chosen to delve into cause there were questions I couldn't find answers to.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Welcome to the tail end of your degree tar



It'll be fun really  I am looking forward to the next two years.  In first & second year I studied so widely I feel like I've only dipped some toes into my subject of choice, now I will build a comprehensive knowledge of the field.



toggle said:


> you're going to get a lot of guidance in that.
> 
> i would personally recommend picking the bloke on the faculty you are most likely to be assigned as a supervisor, the ones whose specialties fit closest with what you want to look at and having a chat about it via email. when i did this, they asked me a load of questions and by the time I'd finished thinking about the answers, I had a much better idea of where I was going with my project.
> 
> i also found it a lot more fun working on something that i had chosen to delve into cause there were questions I couldn't find answers to.



Yeah I have dissertation training on my timetable, I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 22, 2013)

Going into Uni for the first time (well _this_ Uni for the first time) tomorrow, for introductory/welcome meetings and that.

Bit scared to be honest


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 22, 2013)

You'll be okay, smmudge good luck!

First day back for me too tomorrow. There will be biscuits and hot drinks apparently.  This is presumably to make up for what will no doubt be a gripping day about our timetable.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hope it went alright smmudge and purenarcotic 

My first day back is tomorrow.  I've already entered procrastination mode as there's stuff I need to read tonight


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2013)

Today was alright.  My quants lecture was pretty entertaining, and the marxism class was ace.


----------



## toggle (Sep 24, 2013)

Busy. 

I have a conference paper to give in 2 weeks, a meeting to discuss my intro and the work I handed in a couple of weeks ago tomorrow, I have a conference abstract to write, referencing to do for tomorrow, a funding application to write and a workshop talk to write. 

I need at least 3 more days in this week


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2013)

We have been given a group work presentation to do.  I hate group work of this nature.  I can work with other professionals to coordinate care just fine (which apparently this will teach me) but academic projects like this drive me insane.  I freely admit I am a complete control freak about stuff like this, working with one or two other people is amount the most I can handle.

I think making nine people work together is stupid anyway especially when it's about making up your own thing (we are being actively encouraged to avoid powerpoint and the dreaded concept of a role play has reared its ugly head): there's far too much scope for creative rows.

Argh.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just take the lead and hopefully people will be happy that someone has stepped into that role.. then you have less chance of exposure to their shitty ideas


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Just take the lead and hopefully people will be happy that someone has stepped into that role.. then you have less chance of exposure to their shitty ideas



No can do sadly, quite a few strong characters in it who all have 'ideas'.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> We have been given a group work presentation to do.  I hate group work of this nature.  I can work with other professionals to coordinate care just fine (which apparently this will teach me) but academic projects like this drive me insane.  I freely admit I am a complete control freak about stuff like this, working with one or two other people is amount the most I can handle.
> 
> I think making nine people work together is stupid anyway especially when it's about making up your own thing (we are being actively encouraged to avoid powerpoint and the dreaded concept of a role play has reared its ugly head): there's far too much scope for creative rows.
> 
> Argh.



Urgh that sounds like hell! 9 people is loads! And a role play omg.... My 6000 word essays are looking pretty sweet right now!

My introductory meetings were good, the tutors were nice, lots of good info so it looks like I picked the right place. Totally chickened out going to the 'welcome drinks' thing in the foyer with staff and other students...but who wouldn't find that nerve-wracking right


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Urgh that sounds like hell! 9 people is loads! And a role play omg.... My 6000 word essays are looking pretty sweet right now!
> 
> My introductory meetings were good, the tutors were nice, lots of good info so it looks like I picked the right place. Totally chickened out going to the 'welcome drinks' thing in the foyer with staff and other students...but who wouldn't find that nerve-wracking right



It won't even be formally assessed ffs, it's just to make sure we definitely do the reading on introductions to the think family approach and relationship based social work practice.

Glad your meetings were good!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It won't even be formally assessed ffs, it's just to make sure we definitely do the reading on introductions to the think family approach and relationship based social work practice.



Hmm that makes it slightly better I guess. I mean besides the whole pointlessness of it all, at least your grades won't be affected by all those other people (yeah I hear you on the control freak thing )


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Hmm that makes it slightly better I guess. I mean besides the whole pointlessness of it all, at least your grades won't be affected by all those other people (yeah I hear you on the control freak thing )



Heh, this is true.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 24, 2013)

Re-enrolled today, left with a sinking unhappiness in my tummy  That was unexpected.
It will be grand I'm sure but now slightly worried that my gut is trying to tell me something. Ah well. I am looking forward to learning and thats the main thing.


----------



## toggle (Sep 25, 2013)

72% on my progress presentation and journal. 

my only quibble is that I got a comment that I needed to refer to a particular thing that I'd been told to leave out before now. but ti's still very good.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 26, 2013)

Can OU people post here too? I just signed up to do a PG course. Eeek! I did say after  my MSc, "never again" as well


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 26, 2013)

Had my first week of lectures and I think it will all be good!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 30, 2013)

On my last week of work before I become a full time student. I have an induction today with a lecture. Initially they had said that all lessons start on the 7th so a bit frustrating to have this one earlier. Oh well. I have read a few of the books. Or am working through them.


----------



## Thora (Sep 30, 2013)

I've just finished my OU degree   Started in 2008!  Have to wait til mid December for results now.  I am looking forward to this term of not doing any work


----------



## crustychick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thora said:


> I've just finished my OU degree   Started in 2008!  Have to wait til mid December for results now.  I am looking forward to this term of not doing any work


wow - congrats! what's your degree in? how did you find the OU?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably a mistake to leave it until the night before to read this 50-page long 'property is theft' thingy


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> We have been given a group work presentation to do.  I hate group work of this nature.  I can work with other professionals to coordinate care just fine (which apparently this will teach me) but academic projects like this drive me insane.  I freely admit I am a complete control freak about stuff like this, working with one or two other people is amount the most I can handle.
> 
> I think making nine people work together is stupid anyway especially when it's about making up your own thing (we are being actively encouraged to avoid powerpoint and the dreaded concept of a role play has reared its ugly head): there's far too much scope for creative rows.
> 
> Argh.



omg our tutor has given us a group presentation to do for next week's seminar too  and there are 11 people in our group! how is yours going?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 2, 2013)

smmudge said:


> omg our tutor has given us a group presentation to do for next week's seminar too  and there are 11 people in our group! how is yours going?



I send you many empathetic brackets!  Eleven people is ridiculous.

We are meeting tomorrow to discuss it. I have a raging cold and tbh could do without it.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 3, 2013)

First day of my new masters today. Interesting, and had a really good talk on how to write a good assignment, which looked at lot at great authors from the world of literature, which was refreshing. That said, and it's obviously very early days, I'm not sure the rest of my class are the brightest sparks I'd hoped they'd be.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 5, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> name some titles



I'm sorry, it was really kind of you to ask, and I didn't reply.   I got access to Questia today, so am suddenly able to read everything I need.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

La la la procrastination


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 6, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Probably a mistake to leave it until the night before to read this 50-page long 'property is theft' thingy


So why is property theft then?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> So why is property theft then?



It gives the property owning individual a legal right to profit from the collective labour of others.  Proudhon doesn't think this is a natural right in the way that liberty, equality and security are, yet it was flung in to the bourgeoisie constitutions alongside these.  

Human achievement is always a collective endeavor, private property allows the privileged individual to steal (and accumulate) surplus value from a working community.

I nearly went to look at my notes there but I'm sticking with that answer


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

If I can blast through all my tutorial reading today then I can get started on my essay during the week.

I only get one day off in my schedule now (between work & uni) and always have to spend it doing tutorial reading.  I like to complain about it but really I wouldn't have it any other way, I love that this is my main 'work' now.

I have about another 4 readings minimum that I need to do, I probably won't manage them all today but I can try.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have done fuck all!  I ate too much, played guitar, had a nap.. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 21, 2013)

you know, I'm quite enjoying this although I am reading primary sources on lobotomies and syphilis


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm enjoying my reading too. Well, I've hated every minute of reading about trait theory, but now I'm done and can read fun stuff, which feels immensely liberating!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 21, 2013)

by the end of this week i should be done with all the compulsory reading for this term  and I have an idea for what to do for my dissertation  (actual forward planning *scary*)


----------



## boohoo (Oct 22, 2013)

Some of my reading I like  - others is just too full on navel gazing. Not feeling very confident about things at the moment as I feel like I'm trying to get my head around too many different things and am spreading myself rather thinly. (Anyway, still early days)


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2013)

Another reading enjoyer here, although I wish there wasn't so much of it.

Going on a field trip to a social work office tomorrow which should be fun.  I am a bit nervous for some reason though.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 23, 2013)

Messed about by Student Finance again. Grrrr. Should be sorted out soon though, and the guy on he phone was really helpful and understanding. God I hate paperwork and bureaucracy.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 23, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Another reading enjoyer here, although I wish there wasn't so much of it.
> 
> Going on a field trip to a social work office tomorrow which should be fun.  I am a bit nervous for some reason though.


How did your trip go? they are interesting places and really shows you how shit social services are treated by the press when you see them in action


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> How did your trip go? they are interesting places and really shows you how shit social services are treated by the press when you see them in action



It was really good.  The workers there are awesome, they are all about helping the service users and they seem to do tons of good work.  We had one client come and talk to us and you could see her social worker had built up such a strong relationship and helped her through loads of really challenging issues.

They had loads to say about the wider social issues involved in offending, the best ways to reduce recidivism, problems with the CJ system etc, which was great for us sociology students.

I wasn't really sure what to expect but I don't have a bad word to say about them, they seem to do a great job in very challenging circumstances.

It was really interesting just to see what the job involves too.  Seems to be a lot of therapy and groupwork type interventions, helping people build life-skills and self-esteem, working with drug & alcohol services, just generally helping people get their lives sorted out.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good introduction to quantitative and qualitative research methods? Either on the internet or a book that's not too long? I''m guessing there's loads so if anyone's got any recommendations I'd appreciate it!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Does anyone know of a good introduction to quantitative and qualitative research methods? Either on the internet or a book that's not too long? I''m guessing there's loads so if anyone's got any recommendations I'd appreciate it!



Hmm not sure, Bryman's 'social research methods' seems to be the default textbook.  It's not a small book though, but we were told if we buy one book it should be this one.  

We were also recommended this website - LINK - as an good beginner resource for quants.  I haven't really used it, but I can see there is a beginner section which contains loads of youtube tutorials.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks tar1984. It's for a non-assessed assignment so not massively important (I mean I could choose a different article) but it seems like a good opportunity to become familiar with stuff I don't know and will no doubt crop up again.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool.  With the Bryman book you just can always skip to the relevant chapter, it doesn't assume prior knowledge and explains things in quite a straightforward way.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 28, 2013)

awesome, sounds perfect!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 28, 2013)

One essay in....


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> One essay in....



Well done!  How many to go?

I got to uni about 2mins late for my quants lecture today so wimped out of walking in late, came to the library instead


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

i'm looking forward to next term


----------



## boohoo (Oct 31, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> One essay in....



How many words was the essay? I have 2 essays both of 5000 words to hand in for January. I'm doing lots of research to try and get my head around how I formulate what I want to write about. Any tips?


----------



## toggle (Oct 31, 2013)

boohoo said:


> How many words was the essay? I have 2 essays both of 5000 words to hand in for January. I'm doing lots of research to try and get my head around how I formulate what I want to write about. Any tips?



assuming you're at the point of you have your subject and are trying to work out how to structure it and what to include....

I prefer to get something on paper then edit it into oblivion later. cause a crap first draft is always less intimidating to me than a blank screen. a mind dump of 'everything I already know about x'

read anything that gives you a general overview of your subject first, then write something. as you go through the more detailed pieces, then add them in, even if you don't do the referencing properly, at least make a note of where it came from. do you want to know how many times I've spent hours chasing up something I know I read, but can't remember where? it's painful.

and if you have a basic structure, then you can get some idea of what reading you need to do. for me, that often starts from the references the overview piece used. If you think you have loads of books to go through, check for the journal reviews of those books that summarize their main arguments. then you don't have to wade through something that you find out isn't going to help. For me, that also helps me see where the major disagreements or developments in a field are.


and drafting early if you can allows you to put stuff aside for a time and then go back to it, it's far easier to critically edit your writing if it's something you wrote 10 days ago rather than 10 mins ago. I prefer to save a new draft every time i sit down for a writing session, so I can go back to the previous version if I decide I've cocked up the editing. and work out where to stop editing, what is 'good enough'?


http://www.rlf.org.uk/fellowshipscheme/writing/essayguide.cfm

loads of essay writing guides out there, here's one i read earlier


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 1, 2013)

smmudge said:


> thanks tar1984. It's for a non-assessed assignment so not massively important (I mean I could choose a different article) but it seems like a good opportunity to become familiar with stuff I don't know and will no doubt crop up again.



Have a look in your uni library in the education / social care section.  There should be plenty of books around conducting small scale research that give you a good introduction to qualitative and quantative research.  There's a good one that I think is called 'how to conduct a small scale research project' that explains it all really clearly and concisely. 

If you search for the terms in a journal search like on sage publishing you should get loads of articles that define the terms.


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2013)

2am on the day of the deadline is the perfect time to be editing a conference paper submission. particularly when i have work in the morning

someone slap me


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks toggle. Starting to get my head around it!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 2, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Well done!  How many to go?
> 
> I got to uni about 2mins late for my quants lecture today so wimped out of walking in late, came to the library instead


Handed in 2x 2000 source analyses this week, got 2x 4000 essays for week 12 (13th December) and my dissi proposal. Only thing is I keep changing my mind on the dissi...


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 2, 2013)

Just finished the second of my three day contact blocks for my new MSc. On the positives, it feels like we've all really gelled as a group in a really lovely way. On the negative, some of us may have gelled a little too much for a little too long in the pub last night, meaning we didn't get the most out of today due to being a little fuzzy headed. 

I've got six weeks til the first essay's due in, and am getting a feel for the shape of some parts of it, but haven't got an idea of how to put it all together yet. Am just trusting that if I keep reading, and set myself lots of small goals on the way to it, it'll all come good in the end.

Either that or I'll end up writing it all at the 11th hour like the deadline hating dumbass I can be.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2013)

Starting my first round of essays for the year. I feel so out of touch with writing now and already quite defeatist. I've had the shittest month and am 50/50 about even carrying on with this year right now let alone write two essays in a week.


----------



## toggle (Nov 2, 2013)

good week, very good week. 

I'm doing a proper conference in July. as in one where i didn't get offered a place my sending the organiser a provisional title on facebook. The press releases (which will be completely ignored) went out for one workshop and I got offered ACTUAL MONEY to do another) and i picked up a really interesting idea at a conference today that might make a really fun article. 

and i'm now reading a law phd for funz.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 3, 2013)

Currently running multiple different text edit and omnigraffle docs to map out my essay, as well as a multi sheeted spreadsheet. Man I've got geeky in my old age.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to critically appraise a research article.  Critique the research design and so on.  Never done this before so I'm a bit at sea, but it's not helped by the fact I have taken several hours to reach page 3 of the article as a result of some extreme skiving.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Currently running multiple different text edit and omnigraffle docs to map out my essay, as well as a multi sheeted spreadsheet. Man I've got geeky in my old age.



Good work.  I usually go for the 'mess of notes on a single word document' method.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Does anyone know of a good introduction to quantitative and qualitative research methods? Either on the internet or a book that's not too long? I''m guessing there's loads so if anyone's got any recommendations I'd appreciate it!



There's some slightly out of date bibliographies here which could help

Qual: http://www.bl.uk/reshelp/findhelpsubject/socsci/topbib/methsocial/researchmethods.html
Quant: http://www.bl.uk/reshelp/findhelpsubject/socsci/topbib/quantmethods/quantmethods.html


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 3, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Good work.  I usually go for the 'mess of notes on a single word document' method.



I used to too, which is why I'm surprised as to what's happened to me since I was last at Uni.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am so fucking stressed out with my workload.  I have spent all yesterday and all today working on this critical analysis, and now it's 8pm do I have a chance to wind down.. nooo... I have to do _two weeks_ worth of tutorial reading for tomorrow since we are doing a double session (because class got unexpectedly cancelled the other week).  It's going to take fucking ages. 

My eyes are already bleary from working on a laptop all day.  I haven't finished a single piece of coursework yet this term, I just have a couple of bits in various states of progress, with deadlines looming.  I want some time off class to work on my coursework but I'm in uni the next three days, with reading to be done for each day.  Then towards the end of the week I have to work my shitty part-time job which will stop me getting much work done. 

I am stressed


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 7, 2013)

Tar, take a break. Walk round the block or something. Can you skim the reading? It will be fine


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Tar, take a break. Walk round the block or something. Can you skim the reading? It will be fine



I am much calmer since writing that, thanks  I got the readings done (some skimming was involved!) and I've made tons of progress on my coursework so i'm feeling well on top of things now.

It's funny how much better you feel once you just start getting words on the page!


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2013)

yes. 

7 hours straight in the local studies library. a lot of skimming of books was done, but considering i had an 18 inch high stack by the time i moved onto the microfilm (aka incredible migraine machines) for the last hour

900 words done on my talk earlier, I will likely edit that down a bit before adding in the bits I only took notes for. Ran into retired lecturer blokey and lecturer blokey I want to do a phd with. 

and was so tired when i walked out that i very nearly walked under a bus.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

I know that feeling, I was up at half six, on the go all day, got in about half eight at night.

I may be feeling chirpy because I got tons done in the library, but also in a somewhat dreamlike state 

I am thinking that skimming is usually enough and I waste a lot of time by being over fastidious, taking excessive notes etc.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I know that feeling, I was up at half six, on the go all day, got in about half eight at night.
> 
> I may be feeling chirpy because I got tons done in the library, but also in a somewhat dreamlike state
> 
> I am thinking that skimming is usually enough and I waste a lot of time by being over fastidious, taking excessive notes etc.



I am amazed you do reading for lectures at all tbh.  I never did.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I am amazed you do reading for lectures at all tbh.  I never did.


 bad student!

I'm Writing Tutor to a load of 1st Year this term, really enjoying it. Good students, with loads of questions, all about stuff I love talking about. My girlfriend (another TA) can't even persuade her lazy little shits to come ask me to explain the Spanish Civil War to them.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I am amazed you do reading for lectures at all tbh.  I never did.



My tutors have a habit of calling people by name for their opinion, particularly if it looks like someone is trying to stay quiet!

Happened to me once in first year and I've never gone to a tutorial unprepared since


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 8, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> My tutors have a habit of calling people by name for their opinion, particularly if it looks like someone is trying to stay quiet!
> 
> Happened to me once in first year and I've never gone to a tutorial unprepared since



Tutorials are different (although tbh people used to say 'oh I haven't done it' and they never cared) but in lectures it was very rare. 

I don't think I ever did the reading for my lectures, or if I did it was just the intro and conclusion so I had the gist of things.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Tutorials are different (although tbh people used to say 'oh I haven't done it' and they never cared) but in lectures it was very rare.
> 
> I don't think I ever did the reading for my lectures, or if I did it was just the intro and conclusion so I had the gist of things.



Ah right you mean lectures.  Well tbf I never did lecture readings either in 1st and 2nd year, I don't think anyone did that!  But in 3rd year the structure has changed, so instead of separate lectures & tutorials we do them both together in a two-hour session.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2013)

Woohoo I have an SPSS download

I was so excited I nearly started a thread, then I thought no that will be sad


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm balls deep in my first essay right now. 4000 words is a frustratingly tiny word limit, going to write 6000 then try to trim down.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

4,000 is loads!

What's it about?


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 21, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> What's it about?



Right now, far too much. 

It's essentially about being authentic and your true self in every aspect of your life, touching on approximately one metric fuckton of other concepts, including existentialism, morality, alcoholism, courage and self development, and exploring such issues as whether it would actually be more rational to fail this assignment than pass it. I went and saw my tutor about it today, and she said it looked great, but looked a little bewildered at the same time.

ETA: just did a word count on my initial sketch notes of the first of 8 sections. It's over 1000 words already. At this rate, I'll be trimming down from 16,000.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

Are you studying philosophy perchance?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude it's so frustrating trimming down that amount!  Pace yourself yo


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

I have basically resigned myself to handing in horrible, sketchy drafts for this all modules this term as I'm stressed, tired and unwell. Fuck it.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2013)

lol christ gerry, that sounds interesting but quite a feat!!

I always go by the idea that any essay/dissertation you do you should be able to sum up in a sentence. That helps me form a proper argument and however long it is, all the paragraphs are just a way of backing it up. Even books should go by the same principle imo! That thinking also helps me identify what I should cut down


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

I always try to sum it up in the very first sentence of the intro.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I have basically resigned myself to handing in horrible, sketchy drafts for this all modules this term as I'm stressed, tired and unwell. Fuck it.



(((shifty))) that is a lethal combination, as the more time out one takes to combat one aspect (like tiredness or unwellbeing) the more another rises (like stress). I recall from another thread you were looking into the counselling service? I hope you can get some good advice to help you through.
also someone told me we were at the same uni  that's because we're cool 



tar1984 said:


> I always try to sum it up in the very first sentence of the intro.



for me the intro is like 'oh this is what goes on in the field so i decided to look at this'. but i sum it up in the conclusion 'omg look what i found! i'm well clever me '
that's basically how my essays go


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

Has your writing style got increasingly wanky as your education progressed?  I really love writing in academic wankspeak now


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 21, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Has your writing style got increasingly wanky as your education progressed?  I really love writing in academic wankspeak now



I make a deliberate effort not to as I absolutely hate wanky articles that use big words for the sake of it. The best papers I have read have been concise, to the point and simple in their language.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Has your writing style got increasingly wanky as your education progressed?  I really love writing in academic wankspeak now



haha  Every sphere of culture has its own vernacular. But yeah, some seem to do it for the sake of it. I basically use the words I need to to say what I want to say, and sometimes it probably sounds wanky but only because it helps keep the word count down!


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks all, sound advice. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off, but it's going to be a mission. Apparently they're marking us more easily on the earlier assignments, and I really want to get a distinction this time round (I kind of ballsed up my last masters a bit), so keen to knock this first one out of the park in case I don't get as interested in some of the later ones. 

I'm studying management as it happens, I just fancied taking a slightly philosophical alternative bent on it, which one of the current theories pretty much does too.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

smmudge said:


> haha  Every sphere of culture has its own vernacular. But yeah, some seem to do it for the sake of it. I basically use the words I need to to say what I want to say, and sometimes it probably sounds wanky but only because it helps keep the word count down!



I guess this is what I mean.  I enjoy the fact I have internalised the language of the discipline enough to feel fluent writing in it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

smmudge said:


> (((shifty))) that is a lethal combination, as the more time out one takes to combat one aspect (like tiredness or unwellbeing) the more another rises (like stress). I recall from another thread you were looking into the counselling service? I hope you can get some good advice to help you through.
> also someone told me we were at the same uni  that's because we're cool


Who's been talking about me then? 
Thank you. I've decided that looking after myself is the most important thing, i can work on the essays later so I'll just hand something in and get on with living. I haven't followed up on teh counselling, mainly because i feel like I have a plannow so it should be fine. Though maybe i should do it anyway. Maybe I will.
We are totally coo though *highfive*


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 21, 2013)

The art of good writing is being able to put complex processes into easy to understand language IMO.  In my undergrad I read loads of articles on ontology / the ontological perspective and I was permanently confused by what it really meant.  One online lecture by one of my current tutors and I totally get it now, because he explained it clearly and simply.

It isn't actually a complex perspective at all but you can make it sound stupendously hard if you want to.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> I guess this is what I mean.  I enjoy the fact I have internalised the language of the discipline enough to feel fluent writing in it.



Yeah that is awesome, when you realise you're reading an article that uses lots of technical words and you're all like, 'omg i understand this '


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> The art of good writing is being able to put complex processes into easy to understand language IMO



Although I totally agree with this, I can't help but get a kick from writing with a flourish.

I don't mean to obscure meaning but there is a language for specialists which I feel sort of sadly proud to have learned.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that is awesome, when you realise you're reading an article that uses lots of technical words and you're all like, 'omg i understand this '



Yeah exactly!  I love that.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 21, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Although I totally agree with this, I can't help but get a kick from writing with a flourish.
> 
> I don't mean to obscure meaning but there is a language for specialists which I feel sort of sadly proud to have learned.



There's nothing wrong with understanding complex language, just for me I don't like to write in that style.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> There's nothing wrong with understanding complex language, just for me I don't like to write in that style.



Fair enough like.  Fwiw I also realise the important of explaining things in the simplest terms.. it is the best way to show that you fully understand them.

I think I sort of try to do both 

I sort of want to paste a quote from my recent essay to illuminate this but I don't want to fuck up plagiarism checks


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Who's been talking about me then?
> Thank you. I've decided that looking after myself is the most important thing, i can work on the essays later so I'll just hand something in and get on with living. I haven't followed up on teh counselling, mainly because i feel like I have a plannow so it should be fine. Though maybe i should do it anyway. Maybe I will.
> We are totally coo though *highfive*



well it was at a U75 meet so my memory is a little hazy but I think I was talking to belushi last year about my uni plans and he said that you were at this uni too.

if you've got a plan then great, but if it's ongoing and you're struggling then don't be afraid to let the uni know, especially the disability service because they can help with deadline adjustments and stuff which takes some of the pressure off. I haven't tried the counselling service so don't know what that's like but the disability service are a nice bunch.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Thanks all, sound advice. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off, but it's going to be a mission. Apparently they're marking us more easily on the earlier assignments, and I really want to get a distinction this time round (I kind of ballsed up my last masters a bit), so keen to knock this first one out of the park in case I don't get as interested in some of the later ones.
> 
> I'm studying management as it happens, I just fancied taking a slightly philosophical alternative bent on it, which one of the current theories pretty much does too.



Good luck with it, it sounds like you're well on top of things.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2013)

smmudge said:


> well it was at a U75 meet so my memory is a little hazy but I think I was talking to belushi last year about my uni plans and he said that you were at this uni too.


Ah well that's alright then, he's alright by me 
What are you studying?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ah well that's alright then, he's alright by me
> What are you studying?



Meedja and communications masters. what are you studying?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Meedja and communications masters. what are you studying?


Litrachure


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Litrachure



Litrachure is cool  I still haven't looked round the campus properly. Is there anything good in the students union? Is that cafe any good?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Litrachure is cool  I still haven't looked round the campus properly. Is there anything good in the students union? Is that cafe any good?


No, but shall we go for a coffee there anyway?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> No, but shall we go for a coffee there anyway?



well it would be silly not to, if we were both at the same place at the same time!


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 2, 2013)

So it seems I still work best late at night. Only these days I have a 9-5 job.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> So it seems I still work best late at night. Only these days I have a 9-5 job.



same with my concentration, I want to start at 11pm. I'm part time, but i'm part time starting 8.30am 4 mornings a week. sleep? what's that?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2013)

tar1984 said:


> Woohoo I have an SPSS download
> 
> I was so excited I nearly started a thread, then I thought no that will be sad



What is it you study?


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What is it you study?



Sociology.  

Doing a class in quantitative methods this term, hence the SPSS


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2013)

toggle said:


> same with my concentration, I want to start at 11pm. I'm part time, but i'm part time starting 8.30am 4 mornings a week. sleep? what's that?



I'm the opposite, prefer to get cracking in the morning if possible.

I think it's because I want to get my work done early and still have some of the day left to piss about.

Employment really does fuck with the studying.  I work three days a week and I'll get nothing done on those days, guaranteed.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 3, 2013)

How on earth do you lot manage to study while being tired all the time? If I'm just a little bit tired I find it rally hard to focus and can't read anything even vaguely complicated.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 3, 2013)

emanymton said:


> How on earth do you lot manage to study while being tired all the time? If I'm just a little bit tired I find it rally hard to focus and can't read anything even vaguely complicated.



That's the reason I do it in the mornings, I feel more alert then, haven't been tired out by my day yet.  Try to get up early and into the library (hence why I'm awake right now).

I'm the same, trying to do anything at the end of a long day is impossible, my mind just glazes over.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 5, 2013)

Down to 7,000 words from 12,000 now, only another 4,000 to chop out / shrink down, then bits of further reading, introduction, conclusion and reference checking, then job done. 

As Churchill said "This is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning."


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking forward to the first day of second year history tomorrow. I picked  some  dead good modules this year, including an Introduction to London History and the history of British cinema both of which involve lots of film screenings and guided walks.


----------

